# Fourth uf July driveler #179



## Wycliff (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2015)

Trying to think of a song and you hit upon a good one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2015)

Wonder if hoq will read back in the old thread?   

How about a second tune?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 1, 2015)

that's a goodun too GW


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

Good one Wy, and both songs! 

Seems appropriate so I'll add this one!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

Next thing ya know they'll be banning Camo.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2015)

For INDEPENDENCE DAY in the SOUTH.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> For INDEPENDENCE DAY in the SOUTH.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2015)

Another good one NIC


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2015)

Nevermind......forgot what I was going to say!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2015)

Good morning drivelers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2015)

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee this morning.  Are you heading for your mountain cabin yet???  It looks like it is raining like crazy up there this morning.

I am late to the party this morning........and I see that we have several participants that are missing in action this morning as Blood has moved to Alabama for the weekend, Quack is now resting/sleeping after he used up all of his "get up and go" yesterday afternoon, Wycliff is enjoying several days off and he doesn't know how to act as a result, Jeffro is apparently welded to his lawn mower and can't come up for air, and then there are 76,848 members here that are really teed off that we can't watch Daisy Duke re-runs anymore!!!!!  



For me, there is Good News and Bad news this morning!!!

The Good News is that I walked 2 1/2 miles earlier this morning so I have finally started back my exercise routine that I have neglected for the past year and a half.  It felt good to walk for a change.

Now for the Bad News.....Dang it was hot and muggy out there this morning.  I was soaking wet from sweating so much.  That power bar and a bottle of Dasani water didn't last too long.

Looks like there is going to be more rain around today as I just found out that I have a shipment that needs to be picked up today and processed asap.  Unfortunately I can't do it with moisture in the air such as this.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2015)

EE, staying here this weekend.  I got 6/10 of an inch of rain last night.   Sky looks like rain likely again today.   There was some nice lightening in the storms that rolled through yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2015)

Mornin gobblin and EE, got rained out just before finishing mowing yesterday afternoon. Got some good rain here also, although we've been getting showers regularly.

Jag got covered up in chigger bites yesterday while walking behind his push mower.  I just put some Cortaid on at least 20 bites from his waist up front and back. No tellin how many on his legs, he put it on those. I got one chigger bite.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2015)

Morning folks.... 3 n a half more hrs!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2015)

howdy folks


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 2, 2015)

Mornin, Lookin like a short day today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks.... 3 n a half more hrs!!!





hdm03 said:


> howdy folks





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin, Lookin like a short day today.



just a couple more BOG

morning park ranger hdm03

W2H, short day due to weather?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2015)

It's my Friday!
But I have to work Saturday!

Mornin!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2015)

Holy Cow!!!! I bet Jag's got in the range of 50-60 chigger bites from the back of his neck down to ankles.  

Had to keep him home from work today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

Chief, you and him both might need to take a little shot of apple cider vinegar every night at supper. I`ve started using Bragg`s brand. Mix it with a glass of grape or apple juice.

Hope he gets over it soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Chief, you and him both might need to take a little shot of apple cider vinegar every night at supper. I`ve started using Bragg`s brand. Mix it with a glass of grape or apple juice.
> 
> Hope he gets over it soon.



Going to have to give that a shot, Nic. I've heard you talk about it, just never have tried it. MizT used to do it for some other reason, forgot what it was.

I've been eat up with them like that before, sure can make you miserable for a couple of days/nights.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Holy Cow!!!! I bet Jag's got in the range of 50-60 chigger bites from the back of his neck down to ankles.
> 
> Had to keep him home from work today.


aaawww poor Jag!


Nicodemus said:


> Chief, you and him both might need to take a little shot of apple cider vinegar every night at supper. I`ve started using Bragg`s brand. Mix it with a glass of grape or apple juice.
> 
> Hope he gets over it soon.


 That's the one I take too!


Jeff C. said:


> Going to have to give that a shot, Nic. I've heard you talk about it, just never have tried it. MizT used to do it for some other reason, forgot what it was.
> 
> I've been eat up with them like that before, sure can make you miserable for a couple of days/nights.


It has numerous health benefits, darlin'!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2015)

On the last lap... One mo hr!!! Looking forward to my toes in the river mud an a dranky drank!!! Kinda has me wishin I still had my boat!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 2, 2015)

C'mon 430! And a successful exchange migration.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> C'mon 430! And a successful exchange migration.



^^^ I am lost but hope for success for you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> C'mon 430! And a successful exchange migration.



Watchout.....you'll wind up with a rocky reputation!!! 





"The Confessor"

If you look at your reflection in the bottom of a well,
What you see is only on the surface.
When you try to see the meaning, hidden underneath,
The measure of the depth can be deceiving.
The bottom has a rocky reputation

You can feel it in the distance the deeper down you stare.
From up above it's hard to see, but you know when you're there.
On the bottom words are shallow.
On the surface talk is cheap.
You can only judge the distance by the company you keep
In the eyes of the Confessor.

In the eyes of the Confessor,
There's no place you can hide.
You can't hide from the eyes (of the Confessor)
Don't you even try.
In the eyes of the Confessor
You can't tell a lie,
You cannot tell a lie (to the Confessor)
Strip you down to size,
Naked as the day that you were born,
Naked as the day that you were born.

Take all the trauma, drama, comments,
The guilt and doubt and shame
The "what ifs" and "if onlys"
The shackles and the chains
The violence and aggression,
The pettiness and scorn,
The jealousy and hatred,
The tempest and discord,
AND GIVE IT UP!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Watchout.....you'll wind up with a rocky reputation!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already have one of them. I'm g2g.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

Time to blanch and put up about a bushel yellow crooknecks. We ain`t gonna go hungry this winter, no doubt that.


Last night`s supper....


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey yall! 

Poor Jag! Hope he gets rid of them soon! 

I just got back from the dr & the good news is my ankle/foot is not broken or fractured.  bad news though is it is sprained pretty bad so I gotta wear the aircast & stay off of it for 3 weeks.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Time to blanch and put up about a bushel yellow crooknecks. We ain`t gonna go hungry this winter, no doubt that.
> 
> 
> Last night`s supper....





Hey Nic where did yall get your camo plates? I like'em.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey yall!
> 
> Poor Jag! Hope he gets rid of them soon!
> 
> I just got back from the dr & the good news is my ankle/foot is not broken or fractured.  bad news though is it is sprained pretty bad so I gotta wear the aircast & stay off of it for 3 weeks.





Hope you get better real soon too.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 2, 2015)

Good lord Nic......that is pure goodness right there!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey Nic where did yall get your camo plates? I like'em.





Thank you! We got them at Gander Mountain. They come in a set with bowls, coffee cups, and them little plates too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Good lord Nic......that is pure goodness right there!!





It was sho-nuff good. Cube steak, rice and gravy, purplehulls, and squash and jalapeno peppers, maters and onions.

Everything was grown right here but the cube steak, bacon, and rice.

Get you a big fryin` pan, add a little dab of lard, fry 5 or 6 pieces of bacon along with a big onion cut up and a couple of jalapeno peppers cut up. When the bacon is done and the onion clear, add your cut up squash, some salt, greens seasonings, and black pepper, and fry em down till the squash is wilted and tender. That mess knows it`s good to me.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you! We got them at Gander Mountain. They come in a set with bowls, coffee cups, and them little plates too.



Do yall put them in a dishwasher or hand wash them? I'm curious to how they hold up in the dishwasher. The last plates we had were John Deere ones & they got brittle from the dishwasher & cracked.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Do yall put them in a dishwasher or hand wash them? I'm curious to how they hold up in the dishwasher. The last plates we had were John Deere ones & they got brittle from the dishwasher & cracked.





The Redhead puts em in the dishwasher. They`re stoneware and ain`t none broke yet. They right heavy too.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead puts em in the dishwasher. They`re stoneware and ain`t none broke yet. They right heavy too.



Thanks Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Nic.





My regards. Now you get to healin` up, you hear?  

Time for me to get to work!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2015)

morning, I hate chiggers


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey yall!
> 
> Poor Jag! Hope he gets rid of them soon!
> 
> I just got back from the dr & the good news is my ankle/foot is not broken or fractured.  bad news though is it is sprained pretty bad so I gotta wear the aircast & stay off of it for 3 weeks.


Thank  heavens it isn't broke!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Time to blanch and put up about a bushel yellow crooknecks. We ain`t gonna go hungry this winter, no doubt that.
> 
> 
> Last night`s supper....


you shoulda heard my stomach growl when I saw that spread!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2015)

Some long  hrs logged this week... My dawgs are barkin!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2015)

Think of all the money you made for Uncle Sam


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Some long  hrs logged this week... My dawgs are barkin!!



Soak 'em in a cool creek.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I already have one of them. I'm g2g.



Naked as the day that you were born!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Time to blanch and put up about a bushel yellow crooknecks. We ain`t gonna go hungry this winter, no doubt that.
> 
> 
> Last night`s supper....



Might know you'd post that while I'm sittin here with a short list of leftovers to dig around and come up with a liunch. Lord have mercy, that looks good!!



Crickett said:


> Hey yall!
> 
> Poor Jag! Hope he gets rid of them soon!
> 
> I just got back from the dr & the good news is my ankle/foot is not broken or fractured.  bad news though is it is sprained pretty bad so I gotta wear the aircast & stay off of it for 3 weeks.



Well dang MizCrickett, glad it's not broke though......hope you heal up quick!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2015)

Heal up crickett, heal up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Time to blanch and put up about a bushel yellow crooknecks. We ain`t gonna go hungry this winter, no doubt that.
> 
> 
> Last night`s supper....



No garden this year sadly, especially after erecting that cage I built around my little garden spot, "that would keep in a wild ape."  <----------your quote  

Time to get with MizT and go down to Jag's work (garden) and start puttin some up for us!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Naked as the day that you were born!!



It's more comfy that way. 

This thread needs a pole, or a poll; maybe even two of 'em.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Thank  heavens it isn't broke!!!
> 
> you shoulda heard my stomach growl when I saw that spread!!!!!



It was good!




Jeff C. said:


> Naked as the day that you were born!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> No garden this year sadly, especially after erecting that cage I built around my little garden spot, "that would keep in a wild ape."  <----------your quote
> 
> Time to get with MizT and go down to Jag's work (garden) and start puttin some up for us!



Puttin`up squash...


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2015)

Looking good Nic


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 2, 2015)

I sure do love some squash!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> My regards. Now you get to healin` up, you hear?
> 
> Time for me to get to work!



Thanks Nic. 



Keebs said:


> Thank  heavens it isn't broke!!!
> 
> you shoulda heard my stomach growl when I saw that spread!!!!!



She wanted to put a cast on it but since I have the air cast boot she said it will work just fine. 



Jeff C. said:


> Naked as the day that you were born!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Jeff. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Heal up crickett, heal up.



Thanks Gobble. 


Nicodemus said:


> It was good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I love squash. Hubby brought some back home with him last weekend & I fried us up some squash fries. They were good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Afternoon all, gotta go find my tractor..


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, gotta go find my tractor..



It get out the fence


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, gotta go find my tractor..



It's probably not in the fridge. That's one place eliminated...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> It get out the fence





StripeRR HunteRR said:


> It's probably not in the fridge. That's one place eliminated...





Goot thang I filled it full of diesel yesterday, left it idling all night day to cool down . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Anybody talked/heard from the Hornets ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> I sure do love some squash!!!!





So do we. That`s why we put up about 50 or 60 quarts in the freezer every year.  And grow a garden full of it.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, gotta go find my tractor..





Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot thang I filled it full of diesel yesterday, left it idling _*all night day *_to cool down . .


wait.........what??????


Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody talked/heard from the Hornets ??


I messaged Mandy on FB yesterday........... 


Nicodemus said:


> So do we. That`s why we put up about 50 or 60 quarts in the freezer every year.  And grow a garden full of it.


Love a good squash casserole too!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot thang I filled it full of diesel yesterday, left it idling all night day to cool down . .



Gotta love a diesel.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> wait.........what??????
> 
> I messaged Mandy on FB yesterday...........
> 
> Love a good squash casserole too!





StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Gotta love a diesel.





I always let my tractor idle after using it for around 15 minutes, well when I fell off it last night and rode the 4 wheeler back to the house I forgot about it.  Walked outside this morning, and way off in the distance I could hear a diesel chuggin, I thought "hmmmmmmmm"  wonder who's tractor that is . . .


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I always let my tractor idle after using it for around 15 minutes, well when I fell off it last night and rode the 4 wheeler back to the house I forgot about it.  Walked outside this morning, and way off in the distance I could hear a diesel chuggin, I thought "hmmmmmmmm"  wonder who's tractor that is . . .



That's okay, I turned on my gas grill to season it, and realized I never turned it off the next morning on my way to work. Now I'm out of propane...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Think of all the money you made for Uncle Sam


Don't remind me bro!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Soak 'em in a cool creek.



Brother, I sure would if it was available... Don't get me wrong, this lake is beautiful but in the summer months I'd much rather be on a trout stream!! There's something about finding a deep pocket in the bend of a creek that soothes my soul!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I always let my tractor idle after using it for around 15 minutes, well when I fell off it last night and rode the 4 wheeler back to the house I forgot about it.  Walked outside this morning, and way off in the distance I could hear a diesel chuggin, I thought "hmmmmmmmm"  wonder who's tractor that is . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> It's more comfy that way.
> 
> This thread needs a pole, or a poll; maybe even two of 'em.



 Add some pitchers please, they raise our level of comprehension tremendously round here!! 



Nicodemus said:


> It was good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You done done it now!  





Hooked On Quack said:


> Goot thang I filled it full of diesel yesterday, left it idling all night day to cool down . .



  

Reminds me of the old joke bout that feller with a big ol Cadillac that drove it like a bat out hades everywhere he went. One of his buddies was ridin with him one day and asked him, "why you drive this thang so fast all the time everywhere you go"? Driver told him it was so big and powerful you have to drive it fast to keep it cool. 

Little ways down the road it went to sputterin and actin up and just died on the side of the road. His buddy said, "Uh oh, you done burn it up!" Driver said, "Naw, dang thing froze up's all".


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Add some pitchers please, they raise our level of comprehension tremendously round here!!



Here ya...wait a minit! You're trying to get me banded. No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Here ya...wait a minit! You're trying to get me banded. No No:



poll, pole, pitchers, naked as the day you were born.....yeah, I'd say that's walkin on eggshells!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> poll, pole, pitchers, naked as the day you were born.....yeah, I'd say that's walkin on eggshells!



I prefer:


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

We just got done puttin` up all that squash, got my washpot cleaned up,and was gonna grab my flyrod and go down to the creek and catch supper. About that time the clouds rolled in and it has commenced to rain. 

Reckon I oughter not fuss much.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> We just got done puttin` up all that squash, got my washpot cleaned up,and was gonna grab my flyrod and go down to the creek and catch supper. About that time the clouds rolled in and it has commenced to rain.
> 
> Reckon I oughter not fuss much.



You canning or freezing that squash? Iv tried canning several times with no success! Just asking...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> We just got done puttin` up all that squash, got my washpot cleaned up,and was gonna grab my flyrod and go down to the creek and catch supper. About that time the clouds rolled in and it has commenced to rain.
> 
> Reckon I oughter not fuss much.



10-4, I complain about gettin run off the mower, but glad to have the rain rather than dryin and burnin up!

Have yall had any to speak of Nic, or just still gettin a shower now and then?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> We just got done puttin` up all that squash, got my washpot cleaned up,and was gonna grab my flyrod and go down to the creek and catch supper. About that time the clouds rolled in and it has commenced to rain.
> 
> Reckon I oughter not fuss much.



Unless there's flashy flashy boom boom I didn't figger you for one that a little rain would stop...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2015)

If y'all don't have a food saver ( vaccuum seale) I strongly recommend making the purchase! We do all our deer meat this way and haven't lost any in 2 years to freezer burn!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Unless there's flashy flashy boom boom I didn't figger you for one that a little rain would stop...





Rain` don` t bother me a bit. Lightnin` though, I`m not particular fond of. Especially hip deep in the creek with a 7 1/2 foot graphite rod in my hand and under real tall trees. 

When I retired, I made a vow to stay away from high voltage. I used up most of those 9 lives already.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> If y'all don't have a food saver ( vaccuum seale) I strongly recommend making the purchase! We do all our deer meat this way and haven't lost any in 2 years to freezer burn!



Agreed. If you haven't marinated with it yet, you're missin' out. A whole day's marinade can be done in 30 minutes. 



Nicodemus said:


> Rain` don` t bother me a bit. Lightnin` though, I`m not particular fond of. Especially hip deep in the creek with a 7 1/2 foot graphite rod in my hand and under real tall trees.
> 
> When I retired, I made a vow to stay away from high voltage. I used up most of those 9 lives already.



Yeah, flashy flashy boom boom ain't no good for fishing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That's okay, I turned on my gas grill to season it, and realized I never turned it off the next morning on my way to work. Now I'm out of propane...



I've done that before. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 841080



I probably shouldn't have laughed at that but


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I've done that before.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably shouldn't have laughed at that but










How's the footsie ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

Forevermore heavy rain here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Forevermore heavy rain here.





Great !!!  Threatening here..


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great !!!  Threatening here..



According to radar Buford is getting/about to get rolled. Duluth, dry as a bone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great !!!  Threatening here..





Change that, it's raining here !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great !!!  Threatening here..



Covering up the sound of the tractor?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Covering up the sound of the tractor?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Covering up the sound of the tractor?







Only Quack....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Covering up the sound of the tractor?





Nicodemus said:


> Only Quack....





Ain't the first time I've done it either...


Walk out the back door and hear a "loggaloggalogga," way off in the distance and think "who's tractor is that??"


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't the first time I've done it either...
> 
> 
> Walk out the back door and hear a "loggaloggalogga," way off in the distance and think "who's tractor is that??"


aaaannnndddd you just admitted that............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't the first time I've done it either...
> 
> 
> Walk out the back door and hear a "loggaloggalogga," way off in the distance and think "who's tractor is that??"



Probably sounded like chugalugga  chugalugga chugalug!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Rain pouring off the house and ole blue setting in the rain, shoulda parked her back under the shed, too sorry to walk back to the house, dang yallar flies will tote you off 'round here.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 2, 2015)

Getting a wee bit breezy down here in Chambodia...y'all hold down the fort, I'm going to make a donation to the Cherokee Casino, and a withdrawal from the rivers up there..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2015)

Thunder starting here in the 31750


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> aaaannnndddd you just admitted that............





gobbleinwoods said:


> Probably sounded like chugalugga  chugalugga chugalug!!





I'm too honest for my on good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Nic you see the logs on my house, their 8" thick heart cut, hand hewn hemlock's from out west.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm too honest for my on good.



We'd not want it any other way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic you see the logs on my house, their 8" thick heart cut, hand hewn hemlock's from out west.





You know me too well, old Friend. First thing I noticed were those dovetail notches.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We'd not want it any other way.





Ya just can't make up this stuff I do, or what happens to me..


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic you see the logs on my house, their 8" thick heart cut, hand hewn hemlock's from out west.



Beautiful worksmanship. 

Just opened up in 30096. Can't wait to see the house, if I can make it through the traffic to get there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> You know me too well, old Friend. First thing I noticed were those dovetail notches.





Think you'd like, hardwood floors throughout, 1 by 4 tongue and groove ceilings, with 4x4 hand hewn exposed beams.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Beautiful worksmanship.
> 
> Just opened up in 30096. Can't wait to see the house, if I can make it through the traffic to get there.





Thank you, it's a small house, there ain't but 2 of us, 60 acres of land, it's our dream home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Whoops, I did it again !!! 




Time fo a dranky drank !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

Yessir, that really could be my theme song.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2015)

Ready to get my Friday going, raining good here, hope it got my garden.  If I ain't back around this weekend, ya'll have a Happy & SAFE July 4th!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Back porch pic . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

How ya like the coat hangar antennae ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back porch pic . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 841092





Give the camera to Miss Dawn and let her take the pic for you!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How ya like the coat hangar antennae ???



another fuzzy picture.   at least you are consistent.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2015)

Ole shakey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Give the camera to Miss Dawn and let her take the pic for you!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> another fuzzy picture.   at least you are consistent.





Grrrrrrrrrrrrr...


Mebbe this drank will steady me a lil bit . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Rekon this is some 'o me . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Den, I'm purty sho there was a slight tremor/earthquack going on . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice wood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

Sho nuff nice, Quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nice wood.





Er uhm, thanks ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Sho nuff nice, Quack!





Thanks Nicbro, I figured you'd appreciate it !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm, thanks ???



The house Quack the house!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

Always liked ol` Charlie. That hat look familiar?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2015)

About 20-30 minutes ago, every cow within a 3 county area immediately started backing up to flat rocks really fast.  Dang, the sky opened up and started pouring water from the heavens and along with that, the winds must have been blowing 50-60 mph at least at times.  The temperature started dropping quickly and all heck broke out  here in Augusta.

I was real glad that I had my belt buckled tightly so that it kept my bluejeans from being blown off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The house Quack the house!!!!




Ohhhhhhhhhh . . . 





Nicodemus said:


> Always liked ol` Charlie. That hat look familiar?





Yassir, sho do !!!  Didja steal it from him ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That picture was taken right at 40 years ago. I`m gittin` somewhat old....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That picture was taken right at 40 years ago. I`m gittin` somewhat old....





You're still a HAWTIE Nic . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Gonna have some cheekun gizzards fo suppa !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

My office, gotta 55" TV, desk/computer, couch, recliner, gun safes, all my fishing stuff, and camo in here..



That's a Impala hide my folks brought me back from Africa.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2015)

strong wind then still followed by wind.   It can't make up its mind what it wants to do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Geeeeeeeeeze, I REALLY SUCK at takin pics . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeze, I REALLY SUCK at takin pics . .



Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2015)

Wow, 3 pages in a row KANG !!!


Last one, gotta scramble and clean up the kitchen fo the Queen gets home..


Never get tired of this one . .


----------



## Crickett (Jul 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How's the footsie ???



Not broken but sprained pretty bad. Gotta stay off of it for 3 weeks. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2015)

Remind me not to laugh at Quack about the tractor, just cooked cube pork and instead of flour I used cornmeal


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Remind me not to laugh at Quack about the tractor, just cooked cube pork and instead of flour I used cornmeal



hogs like corn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Remind me not to laugh at Quack about the tractor, just cooked cube pork and instead of flour I used cornmeal



How was it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2015)

Sounds like several are gettin some much needed rain all around.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> How was it?



don't know yet got it smothering in gravy hopefully that helps


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2015)

just walked in the den and little Wy was singing this


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> don't know yet got it smothering in gravy hopefully that helps



Probly going to be good!! 



Wycliff said:


> just walked in the den and little Wy was singing this



WTG, lil wy!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2015)

yeah made me smile, not many youth today singing southern rock


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2015)

Was pretty good


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2015)

Slow night for the drivelers.  Well I woke an hour ago to thunder.  Still getting noise.   Pavement is wet so it did rain overnight.

Coffee is available for that eyeopener.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 3, 2015)

Woke up, got up, and then all I hear is thunder rumbling all around again this morning.  Another rounds of storms are hitting the Augusta area right now so that screwed up my 2 1/2 mile walk for exercise this morning.  I don't feel like swimming and dodging lightning bolts for exercise so I guess that I will eat some breakfast, read the newspaper, or what the heck, I might even go back to bed for another hour.  


The severe storms that roared through late yesterday and last night caused lots of damage including trees down across roadways, power lines down, and loss of electricity for lots of people in this area. 


I knew that I could count on Gobblin to help things out.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeze, I REALLY SUCK at takin pics . .





Sorry, but I just couldn't let this comment go to waste !!!

Quack be telling the truth this time for sure !!!!!  I think that we need to get him a new camera for Christmas and then give him some lessons on how to "Take Great Photos, Without Really Trying" !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2015)

Morning gobblin and EE.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2015)

Mernin folks! Ain't nothing like leaving home for a campsite in the rain.....


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 3, 2015)

Hope everyone has a fun and safe 4th!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2015)

Chief, bog, and dd

have a safe and fun weekend.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 3, 2015)

Happy 4th eve!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2015)

As we enjoy the celebration of our Independance from the tyranny of England tomorrow, in the midst of the fun, fellowship, barbecues, fireworks, and all that goes with it, let us not forget the blood, pain, sufferin`, sacrifice, and death that our ancestors went through that we might be who we are today. And let us strive to be like those who gave us this freedom.

Happy Independence Day, folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> As we enjoy the celebration of our Independance from the tyranny of England tomorrow, in the midst of the fun, fellowship, barbecues, fireworks, and all that goes with it, let us not forget the blood, pain, sufferin`, sacrifice, and death that our ancestors went through that we might be who we are today. And let us strive to be like those who gave us this freedom.
> 
> Happy Independence Day, folks.



Couldn't have said it better, Thanks and back to you Nic.

That goes to everyone else here also!!! 

Enjoy your Independence as we as a society struggle to keep what's left of it!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2015)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


>





Stay off that foot.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Stay off that foot.



I'm trying.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I'm trying.



Hopping like a one legged gal in a butt kicking contest?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Happy 3rd of July!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh yeah I forgot to tell yall about the upsetting news the nurse revealed to me yesterday while obtaining my stats & vitals. Turns out I'm only 5'1"  ALL this time I thought I was 5'2"!  NOOOOO!!!! Now I really AM short!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy 3rd of July!



Neighbors were shooting fireworks off last night!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hopping like a one legged gal in a butt kicking contest?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Oh yeah I forgot to tell yall about the upsetting news the nurse revealed to me yesterday while obtaining my stats & vitals. Turns out I'm only 5'1"  ALL this time I thought I was 5'2"!  NOOOOO!!!! Now I really AM short!!!!



You're taller than I thought then......I just thought you had long legs!  



Crickett said:


> Neighbors were shooting fireworks off last night!



Same here @ 10:30-11:00


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 3, 2015)

Afternoon, hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable 4th of July weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable 4th of July weekend



Not much happenin here Wy, same to you!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Oh yeah I forgot to tell yall about the upsetting news the nurse revealed to me yesterday while obtaining my stats & vitals. Turns out I'm only 5'1"  ALL this time I thought I was 5'2"!  NOOOOO!!!! Now I really AM short!!!!




That information is totally wrong !!!!!  Everyone here knows that you are really 5' 10" tall when you get mad and upset  !!!!!!!  That is the most important fact.

My late wife and I looked like Mutt and Jeff because I am 6' 3" tall and my wife was 5' 2" tall.  She reminded me every night as we went to bed that we were both the SAME height and she was so right too as it all worked out just right.   

Of course, on one occasion while we were on vacation, I made the mistake of taking my Mother and my Mother-in-law with us and my Mother said something about our property in Lincoln County and that is when my wife found out that I had bought some property 2 years before and I had not told her about it.  When we returned from vacation, she became 6' 6" and cut me down to about 4'3" tall.   The roof-line on our house was also raised about a foot or so as well.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 3, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable 4th of July weekend



Wycliff, I wish the same for you as well.

Did you get any of this nasty weather since late yesterday afternoon.  I was in Office Depot late yesterday and when I came out, the sky was just black and this storm hit very quickly and wreaked havoc all over town it seemed.  I know that a lot of people lost their electricity for several hours and dang if it hasn't been storming most of the day today too.  Winds went from being calm to 50-60 mph in about 3 seconds and the heavy rain did just about the same.  

It screwed up my plans for today for sure.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2015)

Dang, another round of storms is hitting right now and just about knocked me out of bed.  Will somebody please turn off the "Storm Machine" because I've had enough of this stuff since 4 am yesterday morning.   More thunder and lightning, rain and high winds all overhead again !!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2015)

gonna get 1st boat on the water, fish 2nd behind BIL, 3rd trip there I got rained on, Happy 4th, think I'll drink a 5th


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2015)

Hankus said:


> gonna get 1st boat on the water, fish 2nd behind BIL, 3rd trip there I got rained on, Happy 4th, think I'll drink a 5th



Weekend by the numbers.


Looks like a rainy day today.  Have a safe and fun 4th.





Start the morning with an eye opening cup of coffee.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hankus said:


> gonna get 1st boat on the water, fish 2nd behind BIL, 3rd trip there I got rained on, Happy 4th, think I'll drink a 5th




Drankus, man you've got everything all figured out for sure!!!  

Before your drink that 5th, I hope that you have a Happy 4th, and I hope that you and your BIL will catch 3 ice-chest full of nice fish, then ya'll split the fish up into 2 big piles, and then cook all of them up together into 1 HUGE container of fresh fried fish filets and then invite ALL of your friends to come over and have a big FEAST this weekend!!!!






gobbleinwoods said:


> Weekend by the numbers.
> 
> 
> Looks like a rainy day today.  Have a safe and fun 4th.
> ...




Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee this morning as I have been awake since back around 2:30 AM today when those darn storms fired up again.  I tried to get a couple of extra hours of sleep this morning but that didn't work too well.  I hope that you and the wife will also have a safe and Happy 4th of July today.


----------



## cramer (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for the coffee G
Like EE , it stormed off and on all nite
Happy Fourth of July everyone


----------



## cramer (Jul 4, 2015)

hope Chief is ok
Last we heard from the panhandle was "hold my beer, watch BLAM


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2015)

Mornin folks, Happy rainy 4th!

All is well in the panhandle cramer!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2015)

This rain sure has put a damper on my plans today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> This rain sure has put a damper on my plans today.



X2...although I didn't have specific plans, but sure would have liked wetting a hook on a different lake for a change.

Might have to do like Hankus and drank a 5th on the 4th!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2015)

Rain had let up here for a little bit and started thinking......hmmmm, maybe I could sneak in a couple of hours if a window presented itself on radar. 

Nevermind.......


http://www.intellicast.com/Local/WxMap.aspx


----------



## Crickett (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy Independence Day y'all! 

Hope yall have a great day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Happy Independence Day y'all!
> 
> Hope yall have a great day!



Hey, MizCrickett!!! 

I just quizzed MizT on what the 4th of July was a celebration of......she knew what it was, thnakfully!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, MizCrickett!!!
> 
> I just quizzed MizT on what the 4th of July was a celebration of......she knew what it was, thnakfully!





It's truly sad at all the people who celebrate it have no idea why they are celebrating it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Happy Independence Day y'all!
> 
> Hope yall have a great day!



How are you doing hop-a-long?   Staying off the foot?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2015)

A good day to take english and tory scalps. 


Happy Independence Day!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> A good day to take english and tory scalps.
> 
> 
> Happy Independence Day!!



Tis a good day....."Sons of Liberty"


----------



## Crickett (Jul 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How are you doing hop-a-long?   Staying off the foot?



Good! Yep! Hubby brought home some crutches for me yesterday.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy Independence Day everyone!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy 4th to all in here!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Tis a good day....."Sons of Liberty"





Watched it the first time and watching it again. It shows how it really was, and not what was taught in school history classes. Those were not good times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Watched it the first time and watching it again. It shows how it really was, and not what was taught in school history classes. Those were not good times.



Yessir! I've been glued to it most of the day, dvr'n the next couple episodes.

Unfortunately, when you push people beyond their breaking point nothing is left but to surrender unto them, or stand and fight for what you believe in. Courage and Bravery ruled in defiance of Tyranny!

Think I'll start drinkin Samuel Adams beer exclusively!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2015)

Reckon I'll do some burgers and dot dogs on the grill this evenin!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir! I've been glued to it most of the day, dvr'n the next couple episodes.
> 
> Unfortunately, when you push people beyond their breaking point nothing is left but to surrender unto them, or stand and fight for what you believe in. Courage and Bravery ruled in defiance of Tyranny!
> 
> Think I'll start drinkin Samuel Adams beer exclusively!





It`s no secret and you`ve probably noticed in the past my contempt for the english. That`s the reason for it. I think more of the the French back in that time. They were tough, mean, and had a backbone back then, not anything like the wimps they are today. It really is interesting if you research the Revolutionary War and the French and Indian War. Isis doesn`t hold a candle to the atrocities that were done back then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2015)

Yes, I have noticed.  

I've been researching American History more lately than I ever have. I wasn't a big history fan in my youth, but am fascinated by much of it now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2015)

Gotta light the grill.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes, I have noticed.
> 
> I've been researching American History more lately than I ever have. I wasn't a big history fan in my youth, but am fascinated by much of it now.




If you like to read, I highly recommend this. It`s one the French and Indian War. Really good book, and it`ll open your eyes on some things.


A FEW ACRES OF SNOW by Robert Leckie


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> If you like to read, I highly recommend this. It`s one the French and Indian War. Really good book, and it`ll open your eyes on some things.
> 
> 
> A FEW ACRES OF SNOW by Robert Leckie



Appreciate it.....I'll look into that, Nic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2015)

Where's Quackbro? Love me some Spaghetti Western and Ennio Morricone!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2015)

Played a round of golf this afternoon.   Course was empty.   Soggy so cart path only so I got some exercise.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Played a round of golf this afternoon.   Course was empty.   Soggy so cart path only so I got some exercise.



Slow greens?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Slow greens?



A little.   They were plugged about 3 weeks ago so they are still a little sandy plus I am not sure they cut them today will all the rain we had this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2015)

Lost the internet at the house, sitting at work for 12hrs making dubble time n half with nothing to do . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lost the internet at the house, sitting at work for 12hrs making dubble time n half with nothing to do . .



With that kind on hourly wage maybe you can pay the bill now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lost the internet at the house, sitting at work for 12hrs making dubble time n half with nothing to do . .



This the beginning of your 84 hr week?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2015)

Found out the other day that deer lease I joined has a small cabin that the former member I'm replacing had, is now mine if I want it. 

It's a primitive lease(no water/elec) but said it had a stove (propane I imagine) and a sink. I'll rig up a hand pump and a drum full of potable water for cooking and cleaning.

He also said it needed a floor in half of it. It's already been torn out and cleaned up, just needs replacing.

Won't have to drag my pop-up down there at least.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> This the beginning of your 84 hr week?




Yassir !! 





Jeff C. said:


> Found out the other day that deer lease I joined has a small cabin that the former member I'm replacing had, is now mine if I want it.
> 
> It's a primitive lease(no water/elec) but said it had a stove (propane I imagine) and a sink. I'll rig up a hand pump and a drum full of potable water for cooking and cleaning.
> 
> ...





Sounds like a good project for you and the Jag !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2015)

72hrs to go !! 



GW and EE hiney draggin this morn..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2015)

Not dragging but sure not full of energy either.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2015)

Hope everyone had a safe and relaxing 4th !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope everyone had a safe and relaxing 4th !!



Thanks and back at you.   Less than an hour and it is whistle time.


----------



## cramer (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for the coffee G
Where's all the other hiney draggers this morning?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2015)

cramer said:


> Thanks for the coffee G
> Where's all the other hiney draggers this morning?



definitely AWOL.   Must of had a few too many.  

Quack actually reported to work so he gets a pass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2015)

Mornin gobblein and cramer, awake but layin there just listenin to MizT rattlin dishes and such. 

Thought about wettin a hook, but walked outside and barely felt rain spittin on me again this mornin. Just not really in the mood for wearin rain gear I reckon. Going to check the radar anyway.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 72hrs to go !!
> 
> 
> 
> GW and EE hiney draggin this morn..




Yep, I am definitely dragging this morning!!!  I couldn't get much sleep and I am still sleepy.  I think that several idiots in Augusta tried their best to blow up the entire city last night with some fireworks that sounded more like the sound left at Horoshima and Nagasaki !!!!!

Some of these were so loud that it shook the ground throughout the neighborhood and I swear that some of these idgets must have stole the 50 tons or so of 20 lb containers TANNERITE that Quack had in his barn.  I haven't driven through the neighborhood yet BUT it wouldn't surprise me if there aren't several missing homes this morning.   

This crap kept on blasting away until well after midnight.  In fact, the last explosions that I heard was at 2 AM this morning when I went to bed.  If I could have caught these idgets I think that I would have lined them up and eliminated them all.    

In my opinion, the only need for fireworks is in the case of a public "fireworks exhibition" performed by certified professionals which is done in a very controlled environment.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2015)

Oh, I forgot to say Happy Sunday to you Quack, Gobblin, Cramer and Chief.

Glad that all of you survived last night.  Word on the street is that Quack is sleeping like a baby right about now too !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2015)

Afternoon youngans..... Eased back to the house after terrorising wedowee for the last couple nights... Me and my buddy pulled off one heck of a fireworks display last night from the pontoon boat.. dangerous..YES... Fun.... Absolutely!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Afternoon youngans..... Eased back to the house after terrorising wedowee for the last couple nights... Me and my buddy pulled off one heck of a fireworks display last night from the pontoon boat.. dangerous..YES... Fun.... Absolutely!!!!



Welcome back.....long as you didn let anyone hold your beer!

Think I'll eat a mater sammich!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Welcome back.....long as you didn let anyone hold your beer!
> 
> Think I'll eat a mater sammich!



It is about time for the feed bag.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is about time for the feed bag.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>



Chief is into selfies?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief is into selfies?



I've only takin one in my life and that was to prove how much of a jack ___ I am and to show off my superb braying abilities!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2015)

Think I'll cook some deer tenderloins wrapped in bacon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2015)

In case any of you drivelers need one. . . .

http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/113586/wts_frigidare_6500_btu_window_unit_a_c


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In case any of you drivelers need one. . . .
> 
> http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/113586/wts_frigidare_6500_btu_window_unit_a_c



Appreciate it, may go grab that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In case any of you drivelers need one. . . .
> 
> http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/113586/wts_frigidare_6500_btu_window_unit_a_c





That's a steal !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's a steal !!!



Dang sho is, close to me too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang sho is, close to me too!





Offer 'em $50!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2015)

Afternoon, well I survived the weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Offer 'em $50!!



Then box mine back up and return it for the 200 some odd dollars I paid for it!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Then box mine back up and return it for the 200 some odd dollars I paid for it!



Yep


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2015)

Evening youngins, hope yall had an enjoyable and safe 4th of July.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Then box mine back up and return it for the 200 some odd dollars I paid for it!





Heck yeah, I like the way you thank !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Yep





Hooked On Quack said:


> Heck yeah, I like the way you thank !!



I gotta get it back from my daughter first!  



KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, hope yall had an enjoyable and safe 4th of July.



Evenin Pops!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2015)

I may buy it, then I can rent it to Chief later


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I may buy it, then I can rent it to Chief later



Install it in your truck, maybe it'll run!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2015)

Its a chevy it still runs fine, it don't need all the cylinders to work to pass a ford


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Its a chevy it still runs fine, it don't need all the cylinders to work to pass a ford



What a Model T?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2015)

Reckon I'mon call it a night Wy.

Blood, I see ya down there. If ya  workin tonight, have a good one Hoss!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2015)

later Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2015)

Gonna head to Deepstep and check on thangs, come back to Buffalo, read a book, wait on the early morning crew ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm here!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2015)

hey bog


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm here!




Glad you didn't drowned, or get blowed up !!






Wycliff said:


> hey bog




When you headed back in ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> hey bog





Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad you didn't drowned, or get blowed up !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Quack bro and WC..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What's up Quack bro and WC..





Waiting on 7am Saturday morning..



OT came at a good time, I gotta buy 8 tags next month.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2015)

I go back in tomorrow night, trying to turn my sleeping around a day early


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on 7am Saturday morning..
> 
> 
> 
> OT came at a good time, I gotta buy 8 tags next month.





Wycliff said:


> I go back in tomorrow night, trying to turn my sleeping around a day early


 
That's a lot of car tags!!!!

Wc is turning into a vampire.......


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on 7am Saturday morning..
> 
> 
> 
> OT came at a good time, I gotta buy 8 tags next month.





blood on the ground said:


> That's a lot of car tags!!!!
> 
> Wc is turning into a vampire.......





Can't hide money


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Can't hide money



Dude has his own jet airplane....


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude has his own jet airplane....



true, true


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2015)

wonder how much that tag costs


----------



## cramer (Jul 6, 2015)

good morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I go back in tomorrow night, trying to turn my sleeping around a day early




Kinda figured that's what you were doing.  See ya on the flipside.




blood on the ground said:


> That's a lot of car tags!!!!
> 
> Wc is turning into a vampire.......




4 car tags, 2 boat tags, and 2 utility trailer tags.  I'm insurance and tax POOR. 




blood on the ground said:


> Dude has his own jet airplane....





Wycliff said:


> true, true





Wycliff said:


> wonder how much that tag costs




idjitzzz..






cramer said:


> good morning





Moanin cramer !!!  'Bout ready to ease on to da shack.




EE's down by the crick beatin his sock on a rock, and GW be draggin again this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> dude has his own jet airplane.... Facepalm:


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2015)

Well Happy Monday to you Quack and Cramer.

The weekend and all of the festivities are long GONE now so back to the grind in trying to make a living.  Hopefully all of the fireworks that were bought in Georgia are already exploded and things will get back to the "quiet mode" again.  I get grumpy when I loose my sleep.  


I see that Nascar got real stupid and tried to kill most of the drivers in "this MORNINGS" melee !!!!!!  Dang race didn't end until 2:41 AM today.  Did I mention that I HATE Daytona and Talladega races as they are just an accident waiting to kill someone such as drivers or fans.  I think that I might send my tickets back to them after 35 years or so.  The good news is that I didn't watch a single lap of this Daytona race.      It was lots better just to see the highlights of this "cluster".

Coffee, I need some coffee, I need some coffee.....before I start my 2 1/2 mile exercise walk in a few minutes.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda figured that's what you were doing.  See ya on the flipside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dang Quack, you must have good binoculars for sure but that wasn't a sock that I was beatin!!!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm going to have a talk with Gobblin's wife because she needs to let him leave earlier with his 18-wheeler coffee truck run.  

Dang, I didn't know that Gobblin played golf until this weekend.  He shot a 68 and that was after he broke his putter on the 2nd hole.  Man, he can putt better with a dang "wedge" that I can with a $125 laser putter !!!!!!!    Heck most of the time, I shoot in the lower 70's BUT unfortunately I have to continue to play the back nine then!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2015)

Sleepy tadeff!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2015)

Good morning Blood.  Glad that you had a safe weekend.

Catch ya'll later as I m beginning my exercise now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

EE + exercise = settin on the washing machine during the spin cycle..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

Good day all !!  Only 60 mo hrs !!!  C'moan 7am Sat morning !! 


Wife thinks I'm riding to Milledgeville to eat dinna with her Mom/family Sunday, ain't gonna happen.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2015)

morning all.

Quack is about to head to the hoss-see-en-da.

bog is close behind him

EE needs coffee and 

I got some sleep


----------



## cramer (Jul 6, 2015)

Morning G!
Grandbaby came over this morning.
Sounds like it's stroller time
Only way to get her to sleep


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

mernin kids....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2015)

Well Happy Monday morning to you Chief.

My 2 1/2 mile exercise walk is done and I am sweating and stankin' like crazy.  It is time for a good shower and add a splash of smellum good and I think that I might be good to go!!!  Maybe I need to stick to my original routine of crap, shave, shower, and shine my shoes!!!  

Hope all of you drivelers will have a good day and be a productive citizen today !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2015)

howdy Chief


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2015)

walkin the mile,walkin the mile, walkin the green mile


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Happy Monday morning to you Chief.
> 
> My 2 1/2 mile exercise walk is done and I am sweating and stankin' like crazy.  It is time for a good shower and add a splash of smellum good and I think that I might be good to go!!!  Maybe I need to stick to my original routine of crap, shave, shower, and shine my shoes!!!
> 
> Hope all of you drivelers will have a good day and be a productive citizen today !!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> howdy Chief



Mornin EE and gobblein.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin EE and gobblein.



mmmhhhmmm....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> mmmhhhmmm....





morning BOG, you on straight time this week or still doing OT?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning BOG, you on straight time this week or still doing OT?



morning sir... 7p to 7a much better than 11p to 11a


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyone want a free Persian cat? Seriously...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hey ....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey y'all. Morning, what i miss??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Hey you!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all. Morning, what i miss??


 I dunno, our interweb has been down this mornin.......

Hey Ya'll!  
Had an awesome surprise Thur. night, my best bud from college, the one from SC I've told ya'll about and has been sick and in & out of the hospital since last August....... he surprised me with a weekend visit!!!!  He's lost a ton of weight and has some amazing scars from his ordeal.
How ya'll are?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2015)

Welcome to vertical keebs and MsHawt22.   good day Nuge and mud.

Trying to sprinkle on me while in the garden this AM.  Thought we were done with that action for the week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone want a free Persian cat? Seriously...



No tanks! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin schweety! 



Nugefan said:


> Hey ....



Back to ya, Nugee!  



mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all. Morning, what i miss??



Duuuuuude......you wouldn believe what all you missed!





Keebs said:


> Hey you!
> 
> I dunno, our interweb has been down this mornin.......
> 
> ...



Werd galfriend!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No tanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew it, y'all always havin fun while i work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2015)

Leroy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

In that order^^^^^^

:bounce


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> In that order^^^^^^
> 
> :bounce


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey, what's rong wit my smilies?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, what's rong wit my smilies?



Hate to be captain obvious but they aren't working right.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, what's rong wit my smilies?


 operator?


gobbleinwoods said:


> Hate to be captain obvious but they aren't working right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hate to be captain obvious but they aren't working right.






Keebs said:


> operator?




Stompin outta the room!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Stompin outta the room!!!



back yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> back yet?



No!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2015)

yes?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Jalapeno dot dogs with jalapeno ketchup!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2015)

One more bushel of squash blanched, bagged, and ready for the freezer soon as it cools down. I do believe that is all the vegetables we gonna put up till this winter and the greens get ready. Figs will be ready to be made into preserves in the next week or two though.  

Howdy. Hope ya`ll had a good Independence Day.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Stompin outta the room!!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> back yet?





Jeff C. said:


> No!





Jeff C. said:


> Jalapeno dot dogs with jalapeno ketchup!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> One more bushel of squash blanched, bagged, and ready for the freezer soon as it cools down. I do believe that is all the vegetables we gonna put up till this winter and the greens get ready. Figs will be ready to be made into preserves in the next week or two though.
> 
> Howdy. Hope ya`ll had a good Independence Day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No!



I didn't think so.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> One more bushel of squash blanched, bagged, and ready for the freezer soon as it cools down. I do believe that is all the vegetables we gonna put up till this winter and the greens get ready. Figs will be ready to be made into preserves in the next week or two though.
> 
> Howdy. Hope ya`ll had a good Independence Day.



After seein your pics the other day, I told MizT we need to get a couple washtubs full of vegetables to put up. She said, "we don't have any room in the freezer".  


We've got an up right freezer in the laundry room, kitchen refrigerator/freezer, and another full size refrigerator/freezer in the garage.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> operator?



Likely head space and timing.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Likely head space and timing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Likely head space and timing.



Haste makes waste!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Haste makes waste!!!



So just cut and paste.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2015)

I tried putting up a bunch of jalapeno's yesterday, some for dove , others for chili's and such. Bout died, blanched some... wife walked into kitchen started coughing and dieing with me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2015)

had to turn on exhaust fans , open windows.. it was ruff.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2015)

Any body got a way they do them without being dead?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeffro?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2015)

i just put my jalapeno's in a freezer bag????


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2015)

done it fer years and it works good


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So just cut and paste.



OK


"If at first you don't succeed, try, try again. Then quit. There's no point in being a dang fool about it."
W. C. Fields


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro?



Mudro!!!

Don't recall having that issue with peppers. 



hdm03 said:


> done it fer years and it works good



just freezing them whole?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2015)

yes; i would wash them; dry them and throw them in a freezer bag.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> yes; i would wash them; dry them and throw them in a freezer bag.



Don't throw em Mud. It'll bruise em.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> yes; i would wash them; dry them and throw them in a freezer bag.



Yeah, i've done that, and slice them , take the seeds out so they would hold cheese and dove filets. Never had a problem. But this time  i done a bunch and blanched some, omg. It was terrible.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't throw em Mud. It'll bruise em.



Hey Mandy . Hope you are doing ok


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't throw em Mud. It'll bruise em.



She's right.....you should gently place them in da freezer bag.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2015)

my jalepeno peppers plants had lots of little peppers a week ago.   Really hadn't looked at them again until today and bam all the peppers are gone.   No idea.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my jalepeno peppers plants had lots of little peppers a week ago.   Really hadn't looked at them again until today and bam all the peppers are gone.   No idea.



Mexican deer?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Mandy . Hope you are doing ok


Aint got my dancing nanner back, but much betta thank ya.


hdm03 said:


> She's right.....you should gently place them in da freezer bag.


See.


Jeff C. said:


> Mexican deer?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my jalepeno peppers plants had lots of little peppers a week ago.   Really hadn't looked at them again until today and bam all the peppers are gone.   No idea.





Birds. They bad to get peppers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mexican deer?



Picky eaters too as they only ate the peppers the plants look undisturbed.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my jalepeno peppers plants had lots of little peppers a week ago.   Really hadn't looked at them again until today and bam all the peppers are gone.   No idea.





Jeff C. said:


> Mexican deer?




Chief, that was so funny that I laughed so hard that I peed all over myself while doing so !!!!  Well dang, they must be some smart Mexican deer too !!!!

Your answer was much better than mine was going to be !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2015)

One of my other nephews posted in the bragging forum. Didn't even know he was a member
Got his pic in the latest edition of GON magazine too. That makes 2 pics of him in the magazine. H22 is jealous.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i just put my jalapeno's in a freezer bag????


 me too!


Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!!!
> 
> Don't recall having that issue with peppers.
> 
> ...


 yep


hdm03 said:


> yes; i would wash them; dry them and throw them in a freezer bag.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't throw em Mud. It'll bruise em.


  
hey you!


Jeff C. said:


> Mexican deer?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> One of my other nephews posted in the bragging forum. Didn't even know he was a member
> Got his pic in the latest edition of GON magazine too. That makes 2 pics of him in the magazine. H22 is jealous.



We have a bragging forum????????????
Can i post selfies?????????????????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> me too!
> 
> yep
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> We have a bragging forum????????????
> Can i post selfies?????????????????????



Go right ahead.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Haste makes waste!!!



The only bad decision is no decision. When in doubt, double tap.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go right ahead.






Keebs said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2015)

I figured Leroy getting a new job and being able to leave at lunch, he'da done come by and bought me lunch.???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2015)

Leroy???


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2015)

hey folks........I'm back


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey folks........I'm back


 about time.........


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey folks........I'm back



Finally, the smart feller is back.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey folks........I'm back





Hey Cuz, ya`ll have a good time?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> hey folks........I'm back



Your welcome to post selfies in the bragging forum too.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 6, 2015)

Thought I'd hobble in here & say Hey Y'all!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Thought I'd hobble in here & say Hey Y'all!





Howdy. Now get off that foot, and set down.


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> about time.........





StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Finally, the smart feller is back.





Nicodemus said:


> Hey Cuz, ya`ll have a good time?


we did....it's good to get away, but i was glad to get back home too.....


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your welcome to post selfies in the bragging forum too.



we had some goot laughs with the selfie stick Steff bought....i wouldn't post none up in herra though.....people might make fun of me


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Thought I'd hobble in here & say Hey Y'all!


set down & prop it up for a while!


rydert said:


> we had some goot laughs with the selfie stick Steff bought....i wouldn't post none up in herra though.....people might make fun of me


 I've cleared out my pm box, start sending...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2015)

He only post pics of his goat


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> we did....it's good to get away, but i was glad to get back home too.....
> 
> 
> we had some goot laughs with the selfie stick Steff bought....i wouldn't post none up in herra though.....people might make fun of me



feel free to send pics of steff


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Thought I'd hobble in here & say Hey Y'all!


Let's go for a drive... I call shotgun


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> feel free to send pics of steff


----------



## Crickett (Jul 6, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy. Now get off that foot, and set down.





Keebs said:


> set down & prop it up for a while!



I'm sitting on a stool. 



blood on the ground said:


> Let's go for a drive... I call shotgun



Idjit


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2015)

Afternoon Youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins.


 Hiya Charlie!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2015)

TIME'S Up!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2015)

Tag, you're up


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2015)

Actually bailing hay next door.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2015)

I need to be cutting hay but it wont stop raining long enough.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

Evening all !!!  Looks like my home PC is fried. 



Glad to see Mandy back!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2015)

Back at werk on nights


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all !!!  Looks like my home PC is fried.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see Mandy back!!





Wycliff said:


> Back at werk on nights



Sorry HOQ, they sure don't make them to last anymore.

Wy, on for 7 days?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all !!!  Looks like my home PC is fried.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see Mandy back!!





Wycliff said:


> Back at werk on nights



Evenin fellows! That sux Quack.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Back at werk on nights



I'm here with ya Wybro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2015)

Wife made me some fried taters and onions


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2015)

3 nights then 3 days


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife made me some fried taters and onions



Going to be some leftova spaghetti here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

Lightning went thru the surge protector and fried the PC, don't know if it's worth fixing, or just go buy a new one ???




Wife fried up some salmon patties, peas, smashed taters and a home grown mater for my work suppa.  Purty dang good !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lightning went thru the surge protector and fried the PC, don't know if it's worth fixing, or just go buy a new one ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check and see if it's just the power supply first.

Looks good, I haven't had any salmon patties in forever. 

It got me to thinking.....wonder why those 3 items go so well together?
  

I know I've eat many a plateful of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Check and see if it's just the power supply first.
> 
> Looks good, I haven't had any salmon patties in forever.
> 
> ...





Had a computer dood at the house today, but I was asleep and don't know if he checked that ???  Good idea.


Yeah, you can't have salmon patties without smashed taters, I think that's a law ??   I like to put some hot sauce on the pattie, swipe it thru the taters and then thru the peas !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a computer dood at the house today, but I was asleep and don't know if he checked that ???  Good idea.
> 
> 
> Yeah, you can't have salmon patties without smashed taters, I think that's a law ??   I like to put some hot sauce on the pattie, swipe it thru the taters and then thru the peas !!



Wait a minute....did the computer power up, but just wouldn't respond/boot up?

Or.....just mix the peas into the taters! They always gravitate to them anyway.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff, you are to be commended and I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2015)

that makes me want to make crab cakes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Wait a minute....did the computer power up, but just wouldn't respond/boot up?
> 
> Or.....just mix the peas into the taters! They always gravitate to them anyway.





It'll power up, I can see my pictures etc, but no internet??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, you are to be commended and I tip my hat to you.



Uh Oh....what did I do? 





Hooked On Quack said:


> It'll power up, I can see my pictures etc, but no internet??



Hmmmm.....sounds like it got your modem, Quack.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh Oh....what did I do?





Let`s just say you got a way with words to make em cut slam to the bone. You done good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 6, 2015)

Y'all pipe down in here.  Ya hear!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Let`s just say you got a way with words to make em cut slam to the bone. You done good.



Why thank you sir, I've had some good mentors here, you included!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Y'all pipe down in here.  Ya hear!



Evenin Louie, how are you and Lil Gage doin? Lil Miss Sunshine too?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> that makes me want to make crab cakes



I love them thangs.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Y'all pipe down in here.  Ya hear!



Louie.   



Hooked On Quack said:


> It'll power up, I can see my pictures etc, but no internet??



You done and tore it up. 



Jeff C. said:


> Why thank you sir, I've had some good mentors here, you included!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 6, 2015)

Ohh..  Jeph.  Went fishing this weekend thought of you


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 6, 2015)

First and last pic was yesterday morning. 2nd and 3rd were Friday morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ohh..  Jeph.  Went fishing this weekend thought of you



Dang....what a mess, good job!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

I take it you still likin the job, Louie?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It'll power up, I can see my pictures etc, but no internet??



Sounds more like operator error.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2015)

good mess of fish Louie


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Sounds more like operator error.





Good Bourbon burns when it`s snorted through your nose.  


You off that foot??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah I like it jeph.  The procedures and operating system is taking some adjusting.  Makes me feel like I'm starting over new as far as knowing how to do my job.  I love it tho.  Love the check more


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank ya wycliff!.  Me and my stepdad had a blast!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 6, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Good Bourbon burns when it`s snorted through your nose.
> 
> 
> You off that foot??





Yep I'm on the couch posting from my phone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Yep I'm on the couch posting from my phone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 6, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> I love them thangs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I missed this.  
Howdy Nick!!
  How's life treating everyone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Good Bourbon burns when it`s snorted through your nose.
> 
> 
> You off that foot??



Think I'll join ya, but just swallow mine!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Louie, how are you and Lil Gage doin? Lil Miss Sunshine too?



Missed this too.  I'm fine brother.  Gage has to go to an EN&T specialist.  He might need tubes in his ears.  Me and lms don't talk much anymore buddy.  Mainly just bout little man


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Missed this too.  I'm fine brother.  Gage has to go to an EN&T specialist.  He might need tubes in his ears.  Me and lms don't talk much anymore buddy.  Mainly just bout little man



10-4, I wish him well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh Oh....what did I do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's what the dood said, fix, or replace ??





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Y'all pipe down in here.  Ya hear!




Hiya Louie, nice mess 'o fish you got !!! 




Crickett said:


> Sounds more like operator error.





Shush it gimpy . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 6, 2015)

He will be fine.  He's been through a heck of a lot worse.  He's  tough boy.  A little trooper.  He's just got small canals and gets ear infections easily.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Missed this too.  I'm fine brother.  Gage has to go to an EN&T specialist.  He might need tubes in his ears.  Me and lms don't talk much anymore buddy.  Mainly just bout little man



Get them if they think he may need them Lil Wy has had them twice and my daughter had them once best thing we ever did


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 6, 2015)

Howdy quack.  How ya be?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Get them if they think he may need them Lil Wy has had them twice and my daughter had them once best thing we ever did



He isn't exactly walking yet.  He's. Been pulling up since he was 5 and a half months old but no walking .  iv wondered if the ear issues might have his balance messed up?  He can walk now.  Iv got videos just prefers to crawl


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what the dood said, fix, or replace ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Replace....ain't worth repairing I don't think, unless you've already paid this computer dude something. They aren't that expensive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy quack.  How ya be?




Doing well Louie, pulling a 84hr week, glad you're liking your new job !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> Replace....ain't worth repairing I don't think, unless you've already paid this computer dude something. They aren't that expensive.





10-4, gotta bud I think he can get me at wholesale, he over sees all the bank computers.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He isn't exactly walking yet.  He's. Been pulling up since he was 5 and a half months old but no walking .  iv wondered if the ear issues might have his balance messed up?  He can walk now.  Iv got videos just prefers to crawl



My nephew was late talking, doctor said it was probably due to his ears being plugged so long he never heard people talking


----------



## Crickett (Jul 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Missed this too.  I'm fine brother.  Gage has to go to an EN&T specialist.  He might need tubes in his ears.  Me and lms don't talk much anymore buddy.  Mainly just bout little man



Awww poor little Gage. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what the dood said, fix, or replace ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't make me hit you with my crutch!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Don't make me hit you with my crutch!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2015)

To much anger and violence in here tonight... We need a group hug!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Awww poor little Gage.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me hit you with my crutch!





I can dodge it, I figure yo crutch can't be more than 3' tall . . .


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey Leroy...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Miz Crickett is dangerous even when she's wounded!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> Hey Leroy...



Howdy durt!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

durtgoat in da house !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> To much anger and violence in here tonight... We need a group hug!





rydert said:


> Hey Leroy...



Well looky here....how's it goating dert?


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> durtgoat in da house !!!



Wat up Quack?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2015)

Durts goats sure looked happy at da beach


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well looky here....how's it goating dert?


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Durts goats sure looked happy at da beach



You wouldn't believe the number people that would stop and ask "what kind of dog is that?".......


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> You wouldn't believe the number people that would stop and ask "what kind of dog is that?".......



odd


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2015)

I miss the snorgtees adds... Jus sayin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> You wouldn't believe the number people that would stop and ask "what kind of dog is that?".......



Folks is dumb... Anyone can look at him an tell he's a acid washed dog!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

rydert said:


> Wat up Quack?





Doing well dertbro, glad ya'll had fun at the beach, but there ain't no place like home !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

rydert said:


>



You've been absent a lot lately...you have been missed! 

Welcome back!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

I swear, the blunger operator I got tonight could tear up an anvil with a rubber mallet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I swear, the blunger operator I got tonight could tear up an anvil with a rubber mallet.



Dang, he's good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, he's good!





He's the same one that backed the front end loader into a excavator causing $50-$60k damage..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Shoot, done killed another High dollar bottle of Macallan 12 yr old.....that stuff is good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's the same one that backed the front end loader into a excavator causing $50-$60k damage..



Ohhhhhh....I remember that!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can dodge it, I figure yo crutch can't be more than 3' tall . . .


Your too slow & I got 2 of'em! I bound to hit you with one of'em! 


Jeff C. said:


> Miz Crickett is dangerous even when she's wounded!







How's Jag & the chigger bites?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoot, done killed another High dollar bottle of Macallan 12 yr old.....that stuff is good!




Is that what you shared with me at Hamburg ??  






Crickett said:


> Your too slow & I got 2 of'em! I bound to hit you with one of'em!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Now she's calling me old and fat.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is that what you shared with me at Hamburg ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said you was slow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I said you was slow.





I am old, slow and phat . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

story time . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Your too slow & I got 2 of'em! I bound to hit you with one of'em!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's doing ok now, they are drying up. After further review, and the task of having to apply medicated cream where he couldn't reach, all over his back, I came to the conclusion he had in the neighborhood of a hundred bites or better. I consistently lost count as I approached that number. 

He's going to work tomorrow.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Is that what you shared with me at Hamburg ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same stuff, different bottle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> story time . .




What you readin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What you readin?





"Easy Prey" by John Sandford, 'bout to the end, very good so far.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2015)

I usually just read the forum on GON


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I usually just read the forum on GON



what's that about


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> what's that about



Bunch of crackhead sheep farmers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

Wybro, bloodbro, Quackbro, da Midnight Mafia ..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro, bloodbro, Quackbro, da Midnight Mafia ..



Dats right!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2015)

It's lunch time!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> It's lunch time!!!





Whatcha got ???


Glad to see you move 7-7, I don't see how you did that 11-11 ??



Done had suppa, I don't eat at home when I'm werkin, I eat when I first get to work, then a lil snack later on.  Here's my lil ham, cheese, lettuce, mater, mayo, mustard sammich with some Cheezits !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

Bout got this one wrapped up boyzzzzz !!! Only 48hrs to go !! 


Good morning EE and GW !!


----------



## cramer (Jul 7, 2015)

Morning Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

Hiya cramer !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Quack, Blood and Cramer and to all of you night-time  hard workers.  Sounds like everybody has been really busy.

I read back and found that lots of things have happened in the past 24 hours or so.  Some of them good and others not so good!!!   Unfortunately, now I have this image of a dude using a rubber mallet just beating the tar out of an anvil at Quack's workplace too.  I'm thinking that dude should have been fired a long time ago because of his destructive behavior too.  

Gobblin should be along really soon with  some fresh brewed coffee too.


WARNING, STARBUCKS IS RAISING THEIR PRICES ON SOME SELECT ITEMS BY 5-20 PERCENT TODAY!!!


Now look into my eyes and ask me if I care because I don't drink none of that Starbucks junk !!!!

I've got to process some goods later this morning and hopefully there will be no moisture in the air between 8-12 noon today.


Quack, NO I'm not beating my sock today either!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2015)

morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2015)

Morning back at you Wycliff,

You just can't make this stuff up, I tell you !!!


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9576417&posted=1#post9576417


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Quack, Blood and Cramer and to all of you night-time  hard workers.  Sounds like everybody has been really busy.
> 
> I read back and found that lots of things have happened in the past 24 hours or so.  Some of them good and others not so good!!!   Unfortunately, now I have this image of a dude using a rubber mallet just beating the tar out of an anvil at Quack's workplace too.  I'm thinking that dude should have been fired a long time ago because of his destructive behavior too.
> 
> ...





He's a good guy EE, but he has the WORST luck of anybody I know, I call him Black Cloud. He couldn't spell BB if you spotted him a letter and he's making 80k + a year.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha got ???
> 
> 
> Glad to see you move 7-7, I don't see how you did that 11-11 ??
> ...




Quack, that is one good looking sandwich there Bro.  How about making an extra one or two for me on tonight's shift?????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2015)

Gobblin is NOW in da House !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Morning back at you Wycliff,
> 
> You just can't make this stuff up, I tell you !!!
> 
> ...





You tell 'em EE !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, that is one good looking sandwich there Bro.  How about making an extra one or two for me on tonight's shift?????





Two ham sammiches coming up !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2015)

took a while to read back.   especially if you need to do it in braille sorry hoq couldn't resist

glad to see leroy stopped by.  hope little gage well.

only about 90 more for the night walkers until the whistle blows and it is refreshment time.

hoq it could just be the video card.  Do you have an extra monitor?  wish you were closer as I have one in storage you could try.   Not a very good one so I don't know why it was kept.  

Well the coffee is fine as I have had a couple cups just to make sure it was drinkable.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's a good guy EE, but he has the WORST luck of anybody I know, I call him Black Cloud. He couldn't spell BB if you spotted him a letter and he's making 80k + a year.




Man, I like your name for him.  Sometimes you run across people like that and you know that they work hard and will have your back when the chips are down, then you wonder just how they made it that far in life.  I like his salary too because at least he is working and  trying his best to make a living for him and his family and that is great.  I've seen a couple like that during my lifetime too.  Truth is, you can't help but like them 24/7/365 too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Two ham sammiches coming up !!



THANKS, That sounds like a good plan to me.  What time should I show up for supper tonight?  Do I need a visitor's pass to get through the gate?  Can I get a cold drink in your control room?  Do you think CMC will like me and not bite me?  Questions, questions and more questions!!!!

I can be there by 8 PM with no problem.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> took a while to read back.   especially if you need to do it in braille sorry hoq couldn't resist
> 
> glad to see leroy stopped by.  hope little gage well.
> 
> ...




No sir, good friend of mine is a computer guru in charge of all the computers at our bank, gonna talk to him and have 'em take a look.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Man, I like your name for him.  Sometimes you run across people like that and you know that they work hard and will have your back when the chips are down, then you wonder just how they made it that far in life.  I like his salary too because at least he is working and  trying his best to make a living for him and his family and that is great.  I've seen a couple like that during my lifetime too.  Truth is, you can't help but like them 24/7/365 too.




I dread working with him, he rarely can make a 12hr shift without going down with something tore up, not always his fault, but it puts extra work on me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's a good guy EE, but he has the WORST luck of anybody I know, I call him Black Cloud. He couldn't spell BB if you spotted him a letter and he's making 80k + a year.



I will have to read back to find this story.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Bunch of crackhead sheep farmers



with an outcast goat owner.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> THANKS, That sounds like a good plan to me.  What time should I show up for supper tonight?  Do I need a visitor's pass to get through the gate?  Can I get a cold drink in your control room?  Do you think CMC will like me and not bite me?  Questions, questions and more questions!!!!
> 
> I can be there by 8 PM with no problem.





Ain't no gate out here bro !!!  Think Dawn's cookin either poke chopz, or cubed deer steak tonight !!  CMC likes erybody !! Betcha you know exactly where Tuddle Barksdale's store is on hwy 24 'bout halfway to Milledgeville, my control room/office is almost directly across the road from there..


I baked that ham and came out fall off the bone tender !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

Alright daywalkers, ya'll hava goot one, gotta finish up some paperwork and get ready fo my relief man ..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't no gate out here bro !!!  Think Dawn's cookin either poke chopz, or cubed deer steak tonight !!  CMC likes erybody !! Betcha you know exactly where Tuddle Barksdale's store is on hwy 24 'bout halfway to Milledgeville, my control room/office is almost directly across the road from there..
> 
> 
> I baked that ham and came out fall off the bone tender !!



That ham did look good.   Did you cook it in the oven or on a grill/smoker?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2015)

Quack, I know that you have supplied some really good BBQ from some places down your way BUT have you eaten any BBQ from CrossRoads BBQ just north of Gibson on Hwy 171 before.

I have eaten there and bought some chipped pork for take out about 3 times before.  I drove down there about 10 days ago and ate there and then also bought some for take out and it was really good.  Just wondered if you had eaten there etc.  I just wish they were closer as I think they could put Sconyers BBQ right out of business in a month.  Sconyers has been just terrible for quite a while now and their prices are sky high too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That ham did look good.   Did you cook it in the oven or on a grill/smoker?




Baked it at 500 degrees for one hour, then 250 for 4hrs, let sit for an hour, comes out perfect everytime, do the same thing to a turkey breast.  (seasoning however you want and wrap in foil)





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, I know that you have supplied some really good BBQ from some places down your way BUT have you eaten any BBQ from CrossRoads BBQ just north of Gibson on Hwy 171 before.
> 
> I have eaten there and bought some chipped pork for take out about 3 times before.  I drove down there about 10 days ago and ate there and then also bought some for take out and it was really good.  Just wondered if you had eaten there etc.  I just wish they were closer as I think they could put Sconyers BBQ right out of business in a month.  Sconyers has been just terrible for quite a while now and their prices are sky high too.





Yessir, we've eaten there a few times, it's good, we travel all ova middle Georgia getting bbq.  

Chiefbro and the Hornets really liked the bbq I got from Barksdales too.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, I know that you have supplied some really good BBQ from some places down your way BUT have you eaten any BBQ from CrossRoads BBQ just north of Gibson on Hwy 171 before.
> 
> I have eaten there and bought some chipped pork for take out about 3 times before.  I drove down there about 10 days ago and ate there and then also bought some for take out and it was really good.  Just wondered if you had eaten there etc.  I just wish they were closer as I think they could put Sconyers BBQ right out of business in a month.  Sconyers has been just terrible for quite a while now and their prices are sky high too.





That's why I eat at Edmonds on Washington rd. if I want BBQ


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2015)

Gonna have to try that ham like that, so you wrap it in foil the whole time


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That's why I eat at Edmonds on Washington rd. if I want BBQ



Wycliff, I have eaten at Edmonds several times over the years as well.  I agree that it is much better than Sconyers.


----------



## rydert (Jul 7, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, I know that you have supplied some really good BBQ from some places down your way BUT have you eaten any BBQ from CrossRoads BBQ just north of Gibson on Hwy 171 before.
> 
> I have eaten there and bought some chipped pork for take out about 3 times before.  I drove down there about 10 days ago and ate there and then also bought some for take out and it was really good.  Just wondered if you had eaten there etc.  I just wish they were closer as I think they could put Sconyers BBQ right out of business in a month.  Sconyers has been just terrible for quite a while now and their prices are sky high too.



I've eaten at the one there at Gibson a few times when I work over that way....pretty goot. I guess I like Purvis BBQ the best, it's just outside of Louisville Ga. city limits. Next best is probably the place that Quack took me and lil Dirt to to eat...it was goot ...


----------



## rydert (Jul 7, 2015)

oh.....goot morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2015)

Mornin kids....


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2015)

Quack done slung a craven on me, ham is in the oven


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha got ???
> 
> 
> Glad to see you move 7-7, I don't see how you did that 11-11 ??
> ...



Other than the mater, that's a right good lookin' sammich.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2015)

Mornin MrsH22


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Quack done slung a craven on me, ham is in the oven



Quick tour

when is it done?

morning dblRR, MsH22, goater, and Chief


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quick tour
> 
> when is it done?
> 
> morning dblRR, MsH22, goater, and Chief



Morning all.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quick tour
> 
> when is it done?
> 
> morning dblRR, MsH22, goater, and Chief



around 2:30


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> around 2:30





blood on the ground said:


> Yep!



planning my departure time how about you blood?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2015)

hope my daughter don't forget to take it out or we'll be having ham jerky


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2015)

Good mid morning to you all.............. busy day already........... but got my 84 yr old uncles funeral to attend........ he was my Mama's last surviving sibling.......... she done outlived 9 of them and she only has 2 sister in laws left...........


----------



## Crickett (Jul 7, 2015)

Mornin y'all! 




Keebs said:


> Good mid morning to you all.............. busy day already........... but got my 84 yr old uncles funeral to attend........ he was my Mama's last surviving sibling.......... she done outlived 9 of them and she only has 2 sister in laws left...........



 I'm sorry for your loss Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks............... it was my Uncle Wycliff............. 
BUT on a good note, I get to pick up my granboy from daycare for the first time today and take him home with me until LilD gets off work!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I am old, slow and phat . .







Jeff C. said:


> He's doing ok now, they are drying up. After further review, and the task of having to apply medicated cream where he couldn't reach, all over his back, I came to the conclusion he had in the neighborhood of a hundred bites or better. I consistently lost count as I approached that number.
> 
> He's going to work tomorrow.
> 
> ...



100+ chiggers  dang! Glad he's doing better. 



Keebs said:


> BUT on a good note, I get to pick up my granboy from daycare for the first time today and take him home with me until LilD gets off work!




My Mama is coming out here on Friday. I ain't seen her in about 3 months.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2015)

Sorry for the loss keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Good mid morning to you all.............. busy day already........... but got my 84 yr old uncles funeral to attend........ he was my Mama's last surviving sibling.......... she done outlived 9 of them and she only has 2 sister in laws left...........



Sorry for your loss, Keebs. 

Cuzz and I were just having that conversation last weekend. Unfortunately, we are getting to that age where we are attending a lot of wake/funerals of the generation that preceded us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2015)

<--------------------Shepherds pie


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey errybody


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> planning my departure time how about you blood?



Yes sir


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2015)

Time to start getting ready for werk


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Time to start getting ready for werk



4:30?  sure takes a while to get ready for werk.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2015)

Gotta finish dinner too


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Time to start getting ready for werk





gobbleinwoods said:


> 4:30?  sure takes a while to get ready for werk.



It's a psychological thang, gobblein!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2015)

Quack that ham is amazing


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2015)

My NEW battery charger was delivered today  reckon 'll go repack this other one and return it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Quack that ham is amazing



What rub or coating did you put on it before baking?   Did you wrap in foil the entire time?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2015)

Man....this place is dead!!!

Maybe this'll liven it up!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2015)

dead is an understatement


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2015)

Quack? Bog? we gotta to do sumptin dayshift was slacking today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Gonna have to try that ham like that, so you wrap it in foil the whole time



Yup !! 




Wycliff said:


> Quack done slung a craven on me, ham is in the oven





Wycliff said:


> Quack that ham is amazing





Glad you liked it, you can do the same on a turkey breast too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quack... You must have sent Wybro a pic of the ham sammiches I sent you!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Quack... You must have sent Wybro a pic of the ham sammiches I sent you!!!









Tonights werk plate, cubed deer steak n gravy, smashed taters and fresh peas, wish I had a biscuit, and I left my mater on the counter.  Steak so tender you can cut it  with a spoon !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tonights werk plate, cubed deer steak n gravy, smashed taters and fresh peas, wish I had a biscuit, and I left my mater on the counter.  Steak so tender you can cut it  with a spoon !!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 841590



Another good lookin work plate! Hard to beat some cubed deer steak and gravy!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Another good lookin work plate! Hard to beat some cubed deer steak and gravy!!





Yeah I like to dip the steak in the taters just like salmon patties !!


Dawn's really been looking out for me this long work week !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2015)

It's been so dead in here I've been meandering around that other ring of Fire, aka the PF.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2015)

I brought ham, smashed taters and green beans.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2015)

Just had a leftover hamburger and a hot dog with some awesome baked beans.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2015)

Had a big bowl of sausage, corn, bell pepper, videla, eggplant, and tomato sauce topped with cheese casserole.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I brought ham, smashed taters and green beans.





Ham moist and tender ???   For a different flavour, next time pour a 2 liter coke in with the ham...


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ham moist and tender ???   For a different flavour, next time pour a 2 liter coke in with the ham...



I did 1 cup mustard and a pound of brown sugar


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

I miss my ole Jeep..


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2015)

Love some old jeeps, its true jeep stands for just empty every pocket


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Love some old jeeps, its true jeep stands for just empty every pocket





Tell me about it, put a ton of $$ in that thang, sold it 2 years ago (still made $$) wife talked to the guy that bought it and he hasn't had a minutes problem out of it.  I fixed everything on it and then sold it. It was a one of a kind Jeep.  I'm not gonna sale anything I wouldn't buy.

I'm on my 4th Jeep now.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I miss my ole Jeep..
> 
> 
> View attachment 841616




Quack, I sure miss that driver  of your jeep !!!!!!!

Rebecca is a sweetie for sure and I certainly miss her smiling face on here too.  That apple didn't fall too far from that tree as her dad, Tim, taught her some very good hunting skills ever since she was 6 years old. 


Yep, I am sitting her now looking at her photo from back in 2011 with her best buck up until that time.  Dang that deer was huge.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2015)

another bad night at da plastic factory


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, I sure miss that driver  of your jeep !!!!!!!
> 
> Rebecca is a sweetie for sure and I certainly miss her smiling face on here too.  That apple didn't fall too far from that tree as her dad, Tim, taught her some very good hunting skills ever since she was 6 years old.
> 
> ...




Yeah, Becca was a sweetheart !!  I talk to her every now and then on FB.




blood on the ground said:


> another bad night at da plastic factory





Let it burn . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks like it's gonna be 3 trips to Deepstep tonight, Charlie broke loose on my first trip, he'll be sitting in the recliner waiting for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2015)

What in the world is EE doing up this late ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What in the world is EE doing up this late ??



Finishing up his laundry ......


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What in the world is EE doing up this late ??



probably socks


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2015)

Somebody cut us out a line.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

snooooooooooooort


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What in the world is EE doing up this late ??





blood on the ground said:


> Finishing up his laundry ......





Wycliff said:


> probably socks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

I dunno what CMC rolled in, but I swear he smells just like a gut shot deer.  Sorry joker 'bout gagged me on the way back from Deepstep.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno what CMC rolled in, but I swear he smells just like a gut shot deer.  Sorry joker 'bout gagged me on the way back from Deepstep.



Chickenflauge


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Stoopid dog, the more he wags his tail the more he's funking up my control room.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

I done cussed him slap out, now he's mad and eating the cat's food.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

I got some kinda cedar tree smelling spray I'm fixin to spray on 'em...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Great, just great, now it smells like he done crapped on a Christmas tree.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, just great, now it smells like he done crapped on a Christmas tree.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

beginning to smell a lot like Christmas


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

I ain't lying bro's...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

I gotz da "hard hat" hair.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Charlie sez, "I don't smell nuttin ?"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

I might be just a tad bored, thank I'll go read my book for a lil while.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Take CMC outside and hose him off


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2015)

Idjits !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

your backyard looks like scareface's factory blew up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Take CMC outside and hose him off




I ain't touchin him, I'm gonna put him outside and when my relief gets here, I'm gonna act like he musta just rolled in sumpin, then he'll hafta bath him..





blood on the ground said:


> Idjits !!!





Whaaaaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> your backyard looks like scareface's factory blew up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

IMBY the udder day, it was FLOODING .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Kang Stanky !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Can't hide money Quack got a concrete pond


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

IMBY the udder day when it was purtay . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Quack be a Ninja Stawker, had the stereo turned up so she couldn't hear me . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

didja have on the chicken mask


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Can't hide money Quack got a concrete pond





It was here when I bought the place, nothing BUT a money pit.  If I had my way I'd fill it up with topsoil and make a garden, or stock it with catfish.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> didja have on the chicken mask





Of course, that way IF I happened to get caught, she wouldn't recognize me . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It was here when I bought the place, nothing BUT a money pit.  If I had my way I'd fill it up with topsoil and make a garden, or stock it with catfish.



Then the view out that winder would never be the same


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Quack = 009 secret agent


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Then the view out that winder would never be the same





True dat, she's gotta twin seesta too, sometimes they'll bring ova some of their HAWT friends !!!

Sad thing is they either call me Uncle Mill, or Mista Mill.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

I want 'em to call me DADDY !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

might kill ya


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

all them little blue pills


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> might kill ya





More than likely, but hey, erybody gotta die sometime !!



Wife axed me da udder day what I thought about that gals boob job, my reply was, "Well, she certainly got her moneys worth.."


......and that's when the fight started.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Story time, bout white out time too..


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

yep


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

No white screen yet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Hmmmmmmm . . .




I think EE, GW and cramer will be impressed with our efforts last night !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmm . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressive.

Waiting on the snooooooort to wear off so we'll know if the plastic factory melted.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Just about go another one whooped


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Just about go another one whooped



yep the count down clock is rolling.

HOQ, any word on the home pc?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What in the world is EE doing up this late ??





blood on the ground said:


> Finishing up his laundry ......





Wycliff said:


> probably socks




No laundry last night.  Just checked in doing my part to keep an eye on you three so the world doesn't get any more screwed up than it already is !!!!!  








Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno what CMC rolled in, but I swear he smells just like a gut shot deer.  Sorry joker 'bout gagged me on the way back from Deepstep.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid dog, the more he wags his tail the more he's funking up my control room.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I done cussed him slap out, now he's mad and eating the cat's food.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I got some kinda cedar tree smelling spray I'm fixin to spray on 'em...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, just great, now it smells like he done crapped on a Christmas tree.





Wycliff said:


> beginning to smell a lot like Christmas





Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't lying bro's...
> 
> View attachment 841640





Hooked On Quack said:


> Charlie sez, "I don't smell nuttin ?"
> 
> View attachment 841641





Wycliff said:


> Take CMC outside and hose him off





Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Stanky !!





Quack talking bad about me and my sock so I convinced CMC to go outside and roll in the remnants of that deer carcass that JonBoy dumped over in the bushes last Saturday night.  Just trying to give him a "dose" of his own medicine!!!  

CMC is now laughing at Quack.  






Wycliff said:


> Can't hide money Quack got a cement pond




Wy, I fixed it for you, according to Granny Clampett !!!! :







Hooked On Quack said:


> IMBY the udder day when it was purtay . .
> 
> View attachment 841643
> 
> View attachment 841644





Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack be a Ninja Stawker, had the stereo turned up so she couldn't hear me . .





Wycliff said:


> didja have on the chicken mask





Hooked On Quack said:


> Of course, that way IF I happened to get caught, she wouldn't recognize me . .





Wycliff said:


> Then the view out that winder would never be the same








Wycliff said:


> Quack = 007 secret agent




Wy, I am doing a lot of fixing but you are getting back on track now.








Hooked On Quack said:


> True dat, she's gotta twin seesta too, sometimes they'll bring ova some of their HAWT friends !!!
> 
> Sad thing is they either call me Uncle Mill, or Mista Mill.





Hooked On Quack said:


> I want 'em to call me DADDY !!!





Wycliff said:


> might kill ya





Wycliff said:


> all them little blue pills





Hooked On Quack said:


> More than likely, but hey, erybody gotta die sometime !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmm . . .
> 
> 
> I don't care what these ladies call me.....just as long as they call me when they get ready by the cement pond !!!!
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> Impressive.
> 
> Waiting on the snooooooort to wear off so we'll know if the plastic factory melted.




Yep, I am really impressed with all three of you Night-Shifters as ya'll have wreaked havoc all night long it appears.  Quack, I think that you need a "Pool-Guy" at your house so I am volunteering for that position and all other available "positions" needed for these young ladies!!!  


I am sure that I would be capable of Humping my best on this HUMP DAY !!!!!   Now, give me another snort of that coffee, Gobblin!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 8, 2015)

I forgot to mention that ya'll should very careful about those little blue things that Wycliff mentioned up above because yesterday morning, the bottle slipped and apparently 4 of those little things accidentally fell into my coffee.  Dang, I know ya'll have heard about those 4 hour things but dang....I had a really hard day yesterday trying to process some goods while my back was hurting and I had a bad limp for 16 hours.  Man, I was tired for sure!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> . . . . .
> 
> Yep, I am really impressed with all three of you Night-Shifters as ya'll have wreaked havoc all night long it appears.  Quack, I think that you need a "Pool-Guy" at your house so I am volunteering for that position and all other available "positions" needed for these young ladies!!!
> 
> ...



If Quack has a job opening you might need old blue







pills that is.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

EE feeling frisky this morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 8, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If Quack has a job opening you might need old blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The good news is that I have 23 of those little blue things staring me in the face and every one of them are screaming..... Take me, take me, take me, take me etc.


On the last refill, my Pharmacist told me the price was $ 245.10 (for just 6).  I asked him if he was trying to make me celibate or something BUT he better check my insurance status again.  He re-checked and said sorry, it is only $35 instead.  He told me that he got the cost of  my script mixed up with Quack's !!!   


ps:  I am not kidding because that $245.10  was the true cost without insurance!!!


With that price, I think that I am in the wrong business.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> EE feeling frisky this morning




Well, I have been up all night without any sleep !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep the count down clock is rolling.
> 
> HOQ, any word on the home pc?




Nope, I haven't had time to do much of anything but, work, sleep and eat.




Wycliff said:


> EE feeling frisky this morning





EE = dirty ole man


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> The good news is that I have 23 of those little blue things staring me in the face and every one of them are screaming..... Take me, take me, take me, take me etc.
> 
> 
> On the last refill, my Pharmacist told me the price was $ 245.10 (for just 6).  I asked him if he was trying to make me celibate or something BUT he better check my insurance status again.  He re-checked and said sorry, it is only $35 instead.  He told me that he got the cost of  my script mixed up with Quack's !!!
> ...







I'm looking forward to becoming impotent, don't want no blue pills, or nuttin else, tired of being a slave to that thang.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Good day guyz and galz, come on Wy and blood, let's head to the house  . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day guyz and galz, come on Wy and blood, let's head to the house  . .



For a well deserved nap.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

got a meeting


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 8, 2015)

I hope that all of you night-shifters will get a good days rest BECAUSE the weatherman just said that 100 degree temps are back in the forecast for the next several days !!!!!  

Catch ya'll later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I hope that all of you night-shifters will get a good days rest BECAUSE the weatherman just said that 100 degree temps are back in the forecast for the next several days !!!!!
> 
> Catch ya'll later.



been seeing the mid 90's as a prediction but triple digits


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2015)

Summer has returned.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2015)

Good mornin....triple digits?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin....triple digits?



I don't see that either.  97 Thursday however.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2015)

Rough, I reckon I done overdid the past few weeks. Can`t hardly get around now, knee all swolled up and givin` me everlastin` fits. Reckon I`ll lay up and hang around for a spell.

Mornin`....


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Rough, I reckon I done overdid the past few weeks. Can`t hardly get around now, knee all swolled up and givin` me everlastin` fits. Reckon I`ll lay up and hang around for a spell.
> 
> Mornin`....



Take care of it, knee problems are no joke.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Rough, I reckon I done overdid the past few weeks. Can`t hardly get around now, knee all swolled up and givin` me everlastin` fits. Reckon I`ll lay up and hang around for a spell.
> 
> Mornin`....



Yessir, sometimes we get to feelin spunky and pay the price later. It'll be next week for me as I go to work for a couple of days. I used to run circles 'round them boys, now I just hold my own with them.

Glad I got some good'uns though, they try to push me out of the way now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Take care of it, knee problems are no joke.





Thanks, but it`s a little too late for that knee now unless I want to replace it. I don`t.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, but it`s a little too late for that knee now unless I want to replace it. I don`t.



I hear that. I need to go see my ortho for the stem cell treatments he told me about 18 months ago when I had my surgery.

My patellar tendon is shot out from the Army. He did a graft on it, but he only gave me like a 60% chance that it would take without stem cells given how far gone it was.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2015)

Got to take Jag to work.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2015)

Mornin!  Had a blast with my granboy yesterday, the new sitter said he was a sweetheart!

Hey Mud??  Got my message..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2015)

Morning friends


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!  Had a blast with my granboy yesterday, the new sitter said he was a sweetheart!
> 
> Hey Mud??  Got my message..........



If that message involved dead soldiers i have no idea what your talking about


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Rough, I reckon I done overdid the past few weeks. Can`t hardly get around now, knee all swolled up and givin` me everlastin` fits. Reckon I`ll lay up and hang around for a spell.
> 
> Mornin`....



Morning sir... I feel your pain brother!! I'm just about to turn the big 40 this year and my left knee kills me most of the time!!!! I know the cause though.... Dirt bikes... If you don't keep them upright at a high speed it tends to damage a lot of body parts!!! I busted my knee in a crash the summer of 87 and its still hurting me today!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2015)

Mornin y'all! 



Nicodemus said:


> Rough, I reckon I done overdid the past few weeks. Can`t hardly get around now, knee all swolled up and givin` me everlastin` fits. Reckon I`ll lay up and hang around for a spell.
> 
> Mornin`....



ICE 



Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, but it`s a little too late for that knee now unless I want to replace it. I don`t.



My uncle had both of his replaced. Said he can get around a whole lot better than before. 



Keebs said:


> Mornin!  Had a blast with my granboy yesterday, the new sitter said he was a sweetheart!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning sir... I feel your pain brother!! I'm just about to turn the big 40 this year and my left knee kills me most of the time!!!! I know the cause though.... Dirt bikes... If you don't keep them upright at a high speed it tends to damage a lot of body parts!!! I busted my knee in a crash the summer of 87 and its still hurting me today!!!




My knee problem probably got started in 1973 with a motorcycle wreck. Climbing power poles for a living only aggravated the problem. I shouldn`t have waited till 2006 to have it taken care of didn`t help either.

This helps and I might do this very thing after dinner today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> My knee problem probably got started in 1973 with a motorcycle wreck. Climbing power poles for a living only aggravated the problem. I shouldn`t have waited till 2006 to have it taken care of didn`t help either.
> 
> This helps and I might do this very thing after dinner today.



Yes sir I agree keeping something cold on it sure helps the inflammation and swelling!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> My knee problem probably got started in 1973 with a motorcycle wreck. Climbing power poles for a living only aggravated the problem. I shouldn`t have waited till 2006 to have it taken care of didn`t help either.
> 
> This helps and I might do this very thing after dinner today.



P.s. them banquet beers sure do help after night shift also.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> IMBY the udder day, it was FLOODING .
> 
> 
> View attachment 841642



You need to back wash. QUICK!
Just remember to put it back on recirculate so you won't empty the pool next time it comes on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm sittin here in the garage toppin off a battery charge so I could go wet a hook for a couple hours, and Boo was just laying at my feet when a 5 lined skink came crawling across the floor behind him. Next thing ya know it climbed right up on his tail. He jumped and spun around quick like and that skink got out of dodge. 

  

One of those things you have to see for the full effect!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm sittin here in the garage toppin off a battery charge so I could go wet a hook for a couple hours, and Boo was just laying at my feet when a 5 lined skink came crawling across the floor behind him. Next thing ya know it climbed right up on his tail. He jumped and spun around quick like and that skink got out of dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> One of those things you have to see for the full effect!



That's awesome.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> If that message involved dead soldiers i have no idea what your talking about


MmmmmHhhmmmm.................... 


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


 Mornin!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Hey you!


Jeff C. said:


> I'm sittin here in the garage toppin off a battery charge so I could go wet a hook for a couple hours, and Boo was just laying at my feet when a 5 lined skink came crawling across the floor behind him. Next thing ya know it climbed right up on his tail. He jumped and spun around quick like and that skink got out of dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> One of those things you have to see for the full effect!


 I bet!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

How is everyone do today


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> How *is everyone* *do* today


Leroy, that you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Leroy, that you?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Leroy, that you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


> MmmmmHhhmmmm....................
> 
> Mornin!
> 
> ...



aluminum bottle?? nope not me


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Leroy, that you?





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Crickett said:


>



I'm tired, give me break


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm tired, give me break



Like it would matter.....


----------



## Crickett (Jul 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm tired, give me break


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That's awesome.



That skink has been here bout long as the dog has, you'd think they'd be buddies by now!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Like it would matter.....



Otay spelun ant mi stronng poent


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2015)

bama is back from the billie world.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> That skink has been here bout long as the dog has, you'd think they'd be buddies by now!



Maybe that is what the skink thinks, but the dog forgot him. They do tend to look alike. 

Hey, you ain't Fritz, get off me!

Dude, it's me; Fritz!




BTW, you have a German skink now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bama is back from the billie world.



Been having to keep up with the detention thread when not working till the wee hours of the night. 
How yall been?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> _*aluminum bottle??*_ nope not me


not your usual, that's why I was confused............ 


Wycliff said:


> I'm tired, give me break


............. ok, I'll ditto what Miz Crickett sez.........


Crickett said:


>


^^^^^^ditto............. see?


Wycliff said:


> Otay spelun ant mi stronng poent


 I totally read that without a problem............


rhbama3 said:


>


 who you be?


StripeRR HunteRR said:


> BTW, you have a German skink now.


 how you know this?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bama is back from the billie world.



Hope he ain't contagious!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


> not your usual, that's why I was confused............
> 
> ............. ok, I'll ditto what Miz Crickett sez.........
> 
> ...



same flavor though


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope he ain't contagious!



I'm on antibiotics.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> same flavor though



Mud?



rhbama3 said:


> I'm on antibiotics.



^^^^^ Look up above! 

Whew, just narrowly avoided a flop, keep taking those antibiotics til they are all gone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Been having to keep up with the detention thread when not working till the wee hours of the night.
> How yall been?



that can be a full time reading assignment.   

I would say we have been moderating to great.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An admin with buttons could make it happen.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> same flavor though


can you say "busted"??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


> can you say "busted"??



My partner in crime wasnt very sure about it. Kept saying man you sure you know these people?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


> not your usual, that's why I was confused............
> 
> ............. ok, I'll ditto what Miz Crickett sez.........
> 
> ...



'Cause I named him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


> can you say "busted"??





mudracing101 said:


> My partner in crime wasnt very sure about it. Kept saying man you sure you know these people?



Uhhhhh....keep your private conversations to yourself, please. 

This is an all inclusive thread.

Carry on!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks like it's going to be a "Bacon wrapped, deer tenderloin off the grill, with maters, onions, and lettuce, sammich" kind of day.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> My partner in crime wasnt very sure about it. Kept saying man you sure you know these people?


Tell yo partner, it ain't the first *message* I've been left and doubt it'll be the last!


StripeRR HunteRR said:


> 'Cause I named him.





Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhh....keep your private conversations to yourself, please.
> 
> This is an all inclusive thread.
> 
> Carry on!


 ain't neva bothered you before......  


Jeff C. said:


> Looks like it's going to be a "Bacon wrapped, deer tenderloin off the grill, with maters, onions, and lettuce, sammich" kind of day.


trade ya for a turkey sammich................... lawd that sounds good to deff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Tell yo partner, it ain't the first *message* I've been left and doubt it'll be the last!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dat's cause I'm NOSEY, and usually find out what yall talkin bout!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dat's cause I'm NOSEY, and usually find out what yall talkin bout!


 true dat............ I got to the gate this morning & 2 dead soldiers are laying on the ground........... I said "Yep, had a visitor last night"............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2015)

Keebs said:


> true dat............ I got to the gate this morning & 2 dead soldiers are laying on the ground........... I said "Yep, had a visitor last night"............



Only 2.   Must have been a short stawwking


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Only 2.   Must have been a short stawwking


naw, he being stingy, he recycles too........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2015)

I was surprised to see the gate open when i came by.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2015)

me too; Mud; me too


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I was surprised to see the gate open when i came by.


 if it was open then LilD & granboy were still there.............


hdm03 said:


> me too; Mud; me too


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 8, 2015)

Its 5, later y'all


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Its 5, later y'all



no it's not


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 8, 2015)

it's 4:17


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Its 5, later y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2015)

Night shift should be along shortly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2015)

No one had to say it is 5 twice for keebs to believe.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Well back for another 12


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

tirtysixmohowas and I'll be thru with this week !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks like I'll be on nights till Sunday night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Looks like I'll be on nights till Sunday night





I don't think I could eva go back to dayz.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2015)

It`s gonna be alright...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s gonna be alright...



Everyday's a Holiday!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

"true outdoorsman..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "true outdoorsman..."





How`d you like my remark?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> How`d you like my remark?



I did.....probably not as prevalent as you, but would consider that my MO to a lesser degree.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> How`d you like my remark?






  You're no outdoorman, just grew up plundering south Georgia creeks, rivers, and swamps, and still doing it, what do you know ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm not qualified to answer that question


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I did.....probably not as prevalent as you, but would consider that my MO to a lesser degree.





Hooked On Quack said:


> You're no outdoorman, just grew up plundering south Georgia creeks, rivers, and swamps, and still doing it, what do you know ??





If they only knew... 

You do know, a good bit anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> If they only knew...
> 
> You do know, a good bit anyway.





Yassir I do !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Well this is going slow


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Well this is going slow



One of those nights WyBro!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Just got back from Deepstep, left Stanky behind .  Hoping for just that one trip tonight, I hate dodging deer on that road.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Your relief didn't hose him off either


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2015)

Well nightshiftbro's, Quack and Wy, reckon I'mon call it for the night.

Yall have a good one, and Wy try to get some sleep during the day.

Take Care!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Your relief didn't hose him off either





He doesn't smell AS bad, but he ain't riding in the truck with me.



Where to buy a good/cheap modem ???  How much ? Best Buy, Walmart ???  Closest BB to me is Augusta.

Thought about getting a laptop, but I'm too cheap, think I'll just replace my modem.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Sleep tight Chief, don't let the Quackbugz bite !!  Give Mz T a pinch from me, she'll know what it means !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Reckon I'll finish my book.  BBL


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Well nightshiftbro's, Quack and Wy, reckon I'mon call it for the night.
> 
> Yall have a good one, and Wy try to get some sleep during the day.
> 
> Take Care!






Later Chief






Hooked On Quack said:


> He doesn't smell AS bad, but he ain't riding in the truck with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably Best buy or online


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

I may have one laying around at the house, I'll check tomorrow. You on DSL or dial up


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Do you need a modem or a internet card


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I may have one laying around at the house, I'll check tomorrow. You on DSL or dial up




DSL





Wycliff said:


> Do you need a modem or a internet card




I dunno, IT dood told me lightning had come thru my surge protector and messed up my modem???  I don't know SQUAT about computers.  I can still see my pictures etc, but no internet, he installed a new little black box that the phone line come into and then connect to the modem.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Last of the ham Wybro !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last of the ham Wybro !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 841736




Me and the kids ate all the ham yesterday my blood pressure was probably 900/600


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> DSL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it  wireless, send me a picture if your not sure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Me and the kids ate all the ham yesterday my blood pressure was probably 900/600




Try you a turkey breast next, we inject ours with some kinda Cajun seasoning, then I put a stick 'o butta on it.  Cook the same way, mebbe a lil longer.




Wycliff said:


> Is it  wireless, send me a picture if your not sure.




Is what wireless ??  Modem's got wires coming all out the back of it.  This unit's at least 8+ years old.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2015)

this










or this


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> this
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The top one, he installed a new one of those.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2015)

Sup fellas! Preparing for a department audit... Happy,happy, joy, joy!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

audits are always fun


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

Pot roast with taters and carrots


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Pot roast with taters and carrots



Lasagna ...delicious


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)

'Preciate the help Wybro !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Preciate the help Wybro !!



You're welcome, hope it helps


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Me and the kids ate all the ham yesterday my blood pressure was probably 900/600





Daaaaaang, ya'll ate a whole ham in 2 days ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang, ya'll ate a whole ham in 2 days ??





yep 





Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 841737


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)

Got busy this morning, had to tighten the packing on a pump, slanging chalk slip all over, looked like somebody flicked white paint all ova me. 


Where's the hiney draggers ???



24hrs to go !!! Whoooooooooot !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> yep





Really musta been good !!!  Betchya'll squealin like Ned Beatty on Deliverance !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

Good morning, I guess my coworkers decided to save everything till after 3am


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really musta been good !!!  Betchya'll squealin like Ned Beatty on Deliverance !!



It was, but me and Lil Wy don't mess around when it comes to ham


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, I guess my coworkers decided to save everything till after 3am





"It" hit the fan here around 3:30, just now getting caught up, gonna finish up all the paper work and head to the meeting.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

EE's socks must be given him a fit this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

my eyelids sure were heavy this AM


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> EE's socks must be given him a fit this morning




He's got about a 100 pairs, I bet the sock monster (dryer) eats a coupla a week. 





gobbleinwoods said:


> my eyelids sure were heavy this AM




Morning!    I can see light at the end of the tunnel, just hope it ain't a train !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)

Good day all, headed to Deepstep.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 9, 2015)

Well I was here two hours ago BUT that dang white screen just laughed at me.

I went and did my 2 1/2 mile walk instead and my Gosh, it is hot and humid out there this morning.  Everything that I have on is soaking wet from sweat!!!!

Good morning to all of you hard working night-shifters and to you too Gobblin.  I think that I will sit here in front of this fan and cool off my nads now.

Sounds like you hard working night-shifters have just about got it licked.  ATTENTION:  DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE MEETING !!!!!

And speaking of HAM, Quack, it should be against the law to show off a pound of ham and half a tomato, a slab of cheese and mustard in the same sandwich because that thing show looks delicious.

No socks today by the way !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day all, headed to Deepstep.



To get stanky?

Have a good one.  Stay cool


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2015)

Dang y'all jus fergot about lil-O me.... Hope I ain't eva stuck in a mud hole in yalls neck of da woods...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang y'all jus fergot about lil-O me.... Hope I ain't eva stuck in a mud hole in yalls neck of da woods...



especially since that mud hole hasn't got cell service.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang y'all jus fergot about lil-O me.... Hope I ain't eva stuck in a mud hole in yalls neck of da woods...



What you still stuck at werk


----------



## cramer (Jul 9, 2015)

Good morning Wy, BOG and thanks for the coffee G

Got to sleep a little this morning.
Grandbaby is coming in an hour, which is better than 4:30 or 5:30, but either way, would not miss it for the world.

I do feel like the rock em sock em robot with his head popped up, but happy as a kid in a toy department with free candy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

cramer said:


> Good morning Wy, BOG and thanks for the coffee G
> 
> Got to sleep a little this morning.
> Grandbaby is coming in an hour, which is better than 4:30 or 5:30, but either way, would not miss it for the world.
> ...



now there is a toy from the past.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> especially since that mud hole hasn't got cell service.


That's my luck all day long brother!



Wycliff said:


> What you still stuck at werk



Na, just dropped the boy off at feetball practice... If I was his age and playing school sports I'd be ticked that they are cutting into my fishing time!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> That's my luck all day long brother!
> 
> 
> 
> Na, just dropped the boy off at feetball practice... If I was his age and playing school sports I'd be ticked that they are cutting into my fishing time!!



How loud can you yell?

Practice at this time of day is for heat reasons I am sure.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2015)

Morning!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2015)

Mornin.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2015)

Mornin` folks. Taking a break from making some new chicken feeders.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Taking a break from making some new chicken feeders.



Mornin....it's done got purty warm and humid here. I could only imagine how it feels down there already!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....it's done got purty warm and humid here. I could only imagine how it feels down there already!




Bad humid, but at least it`s in the shade.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2015)

afternoon........... I need a raise, I'm now writing the boss's admin report!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Bad humid, but at least it`s in the shade.



Humidity don't discriminate.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> afternoon........... I need a raise, I'm now writing the boss's admin report!



Told you to apply, especially since you are doing the job.  

Taking a break from the sun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2015)

Keebs said:


> afternoon........... I need a raise, I'm now writing the boss's admin report!



Afternoon? You'd better call hdm03.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Taking a break from making some new chicken feeders.


What style? Got any pics?



Keebs said:


> afternoon........... I need a raise, I'm now writing the boss's admin report!


Hey Keebsy Weebsy


Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon? You'd better call hdm03.



Morning Jeffro!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Told you to apply, especially since you are doing the job.
> 
> Taking a break from the sun.


I know, right?


Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon? You'd better call hdm03.


he cain't fix nuttin!


mudracing101 said:


> What style? Got any pics?
> 
> 
> Hey Keebsy Weebsy
> ...


hey you!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> What style? Got any pics?
> 
> 
> Hey Keebsy Weebsy
> ...





I`ll post up some in a little while, soon as I get em done.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon? You'd better call hdm03.



If you wait long enough hdm03 might be right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> What style? Got any pics?
> 
> 
> Hey Keebsy Weebsy
> ...



Howdy Mudro! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> If you wait long enough hdm03 might be right.



He should be along here soon, in a timely fashion!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Mudro!
> 
> 
> 
> He should be along here soon, in a timely fashion!



I'll give him a call


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

homo03


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

^^^^^ paying attention


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How loud can you yell?
> 
> Practice at this time of day is for heat reasons I am sure.



You be full of bad ideas G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> You be full of bad ideas G



My wife tells me I am full of it also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2015)

Interesting......I've got 2 different birds in my backyard of different species laying in the direct sun on their bellies in pine straw with their wings completely spread. It's not the first time I've seen them do it today either. 

I'm suspect that they are bathing/getting wet to cool off in the little creek that drains the pond back behind me, and then coming to dry off in the sun. My thermometer is reading 95* in the shade on my deck.....it is stifling out there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2015)

Now a mocking bird is doing it on my deck rail, and a brown thrasher took a dust bath on the ground. They (birds) must be havin a rough day today with the heat.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Now a mocking bird is doing it on my deck rail, and a brown thrasher took a dust bath on the ground. They (birds) must be havin a rough day today with the heat.



Without reading the immediate previous post, this one is way too suggestive for the boards...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Without reading the immediate previous post, this one is way too suggestive for the boards...




 

I knew I should've quoted myself!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew I should've quoted myself!



Wouldn't have helped the gutter-brained...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2015)

let's keep it clean folks......no inyourwindows


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 9, 2015)

Later y'all


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2015)

bye


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> bye



What time is it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What time is it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

yep with that watch it is never wrong.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep with that watch it is never wrong.



Hdmo can fix that for you


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2015)

Is this the bird watching thread. I saw a sparrow earlier and he was flying.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Is this the bird watching thread. I saw a sparrow earlier and he was flying.



I seen some crows! That count?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey yall!

So earlier today I'm sitting on the couch & I here "pop"..."pop,pop,pop,pop"............."pop,pop,pop,pop,pop" 
Obviously my 1st thought is gun shots. Then I thought maybe it's just fire crackers. So I text my neighbor to ask her what she thinks it is & she thinks the same thing gun shots. Well a few mins later she texts me back & said another neighbor called her & said our neighborhood is on lock down. Apparently some idiot decided to shoot his house up :


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 9, 2015)

Stay low Criket.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Stay low Criket.



We did earlier til we had the all clear. They arrested the guy & it appears he is being charged with wreckless conduct. Thank God he hurt no one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2015)

Cricket be livin in compton!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2015)

Keep your head down Crickett


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Cricket be livin in compton!!!



I don't like living in the city!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I don't like living in the city!



I bet! I couldn't do it! I'm not that far off the beaten path but I am fortunate enough to not have another house in sight!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I bet! I couldn't do it! I'm not that far off the beaten path but I am fortunate enough to not have another house in sight!



Well I am very grateful for the house I just don't like the location. I do like the location of our house in Greensboro though. Not many neighbors there. Hardly ever see a car pass by.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)

Chiefbro's yard birds are stoned.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Well I am very grateful for the house I just don't like the location. I do like the location of our house in Greensboro though. Not many neighbors there. Hardly ever see a car pass by.


At least you recognize your blessings . So many folks forget just how blessed they are! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro's yard birds are stoned.



I will be in Crawfordville tomorrow Quackbro ifin you want to come pop a top wid me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro's yard birds are stoned.



 

They sure looked like it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> They sure looked like it.



Say them ain't tomato plants in the garden...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Say them ain't tomato plants in the garden...



They were very thirsty today.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

Chief got the peace pipe garden


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Chief got the peace pipe garden



Chief smokem peace pipe


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2015)

wycliff said:


> chief got the peace pipe garden





blood on the ground said:


> chief smokem peace pipe



lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2015)

Jag pitchin a fit!  He's watchin that Tiny House show and said, "they too little cain't even get furniture in'em" "Cain't even get in the bed".


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag pitchin a fit!  He's watchin that Tiny House show and said, "they too little cain't even get furniture in'em" "Cain't even get in the bed".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>



He was dang near hollerin at'em Wy!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag pitchin a fit!  He's watchin that Tiny House show and said, "they too little cain't even get furniture in'em" "Cain't even get in the bed".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2015)

Crickett said:


>



Saw where you had a lil excitement today Crickett.....glad it turned out ok!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> He was dang near hollerin at'em Wy!



Funny thing is I can hear him doing it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> At least you recognize your blessings . So many folks forget just how blessed they are!
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in Crawfordville tomorrow Quackbro ifin you want to come pop a top wid me!




Wish I could blood, but I gotz to werk tomorrow night.




Jeff C. said:


> Jag pitchin a fit!  He's watchin that Tiny House show and said, "they too little cain't even get furniture in'em" "Cain't even get in the bed".





Get 'em Jag !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)

I falled asleep reading.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

You order the adapter Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> You order the adapter Quack





No.  


What kind did you say I needed ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

USB to Ethernet adapter 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/40502310?wmlspartner=wlpa&adid=22222222227028194016&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=60057902529&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=94244219049&veh=sem


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> USB to Ethernet adapter
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/40502310?wmlspartner=wlpa&adid=22222222227028194016&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=60057902529&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=94244219049&veh=sem





Thanks Ash, just ordered it.  Plug that thingy into the computer, then plug modem into it ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Ash, just ordered it.  Plug that thingy into the computer, then plug modem into it ??



Yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)

I think I coulda made one with a lil baling wire and some duct tape.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think I coulda made one with a lil baling wire and some duct tape.



If you do post pics, but get Dawn to take them so we can see them


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> If you do post pics, but get Dawn to take them so we can see them





whatchutryintosayWillis ??  




Those pics this morning weren't clear ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> whatchutryintosayWillis ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, those where very clear.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> No, those where very clear.




Think I'm gettin mo betta !! 



Gotta run some checks . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 9, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Ash, just ordered it.  Plug that thingy into the computer, then plug modem into it ??



You may have to install a driver for it, but the directions should be on the package


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2015)

Some Jack leg stole my lunch! That kind of crap burns me up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Some Jack leg stole my lunch! That kind of crap burns me up!





Sorry bro, BUT, 



Prolly some payback fo bustin heads with water balloons.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

Bloodbro b eatin outta the cracker machine tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Some Jack leg stole my lunch! That kind of crap burns me up!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Bloodbro b eatin outta the cracker machine tonight.



Blood gonna be the vending machine Kang


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry bro, BUT,
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly some payback fo bustin heads with water balloons.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Bloodbro b eatin outta the cracker machine tonight.





Wycliff said:


> Blood gonna be the vending machine Kang



Anybody got change for a 10?

I'm going to get even with them.... More water balloons!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2015)

Later tonight at the plastic factory


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Later tonight at the plastic factory






OH SNIT !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

I always keep some Viennas, Sardines, soup, peanut butta in my locker and a sleeve of soda crackers in the freezer.  Ain't no cracka, or drank machine out here.




Dangit Wybro, I'm still loling !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey blood, what DID you have for dinner ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

I can't stop lolin . . . 


Think we'll start callin blood Homerbro . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't stop lolin . . .
> 
> 
> Think we'll start callin blood Homerbro . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Some Jack leg stole my lunch! That kind of crap burns me up!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry bro, BUT,
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly some payback fo bustin heads with water balloons.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Bloodbro b eatin outta the cracker machine tonight.





Wycliff said:


> Blood gonna be the vending machine Kang





blood on the ground said:


> Anybody got change for a 10?
> 
> I'm going to get even with them.... More water balloons!





Wycliff said:


> Later tonight at the plastic factory





Hooked On Quack said:


> OH SNIT !!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> I always keep some Viennas, Sardines, soup, peanut butta in my locker and a sleeve of soda crackers in the freezer.  Ain't no cracka, or drank machine out here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey blood, what DID you have for dinner ???





Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't stop lolin . . .
> 
> 
> Think we'll start callin blood Homerbro . .





blood on the ground said:


>




Now if you take all of the above comments and put them in a pot and stir them on moderate heat created at the "plastics factory", then you will see that Wycliff is a GENIUS!!!!

I'm still laughing about that photo of Blood for sure !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

Homerbro didn't ever admit to what crackers he had for dinner.

Woke at 3 and tried to get more shut eye but no.  So at 4 when admitted it was hopeless the white screen had a hold of me.  

Gave me plenty of time to check email etc.  Oh and make a pot or two of coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2015)

I knew if I waited a minute or two that Gobblin would drive up in his coffee truck!!!!

OH, Happy Friday to you folks!!!!!  Sounds like all of you night-shifters have just about got your work done today.  Dangit, I still want one of those huge ham sammiches that Quack has been bringing to work lately.  Maybe, I need to ride down to his house and steal about a dozen of them out of his refrigerator.  

I'm going to be busy taking care of my daughters little dog beginning around noon today for the next 8 days.  I'm skipping my vacation this year so my daughter and her husband will be having a ball down in Florida beginning tomorrow.  I have only missed playing my yearly vacation golf down there twice since 1988 so I don't know how to act this coming week.  

I'll probably be walking around holding my driver all next week!!!    (Of course, my driver is an awesome lady for sure.  )  The only good thing is that I will save about $1500 by staying home this year.  

I need some fresh brewed coffee this morning to help get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

Still loling everytime I see Homerbro !!! 



Giggle/toot



Morning gentlemen !!


'Bout got anudder whupped boyzzzzz !!!  I be ready fo a dranky drank Saturday afternoon !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2015)

BIG QUESTION.     

Am I the ONLY one that keeps getting a big Verizon advertisement written in SPANISH on my screen every time that I get on GON.  Enough of the Bovine Excrement Already!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Later tonight at the plastic factory






I       can't          breathe, gasp, gasp, gasp.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2015)

OH LAWD, Hilliary is something else.  I knew that I had driven by her old House before !!!!  The name definitely fits her for sho!!!!

Gobblin, you are really GOOD, my friend.  Now if I can just get up off the floor from laughing and peeing all over myself !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OH LAWD, Hilliary is something else.  I knew that I had driven by her old House before !!!!  The name definitely fits her for sho!!!!
> 
> Gobblin, you are really GOOD, my friend.  Now if I can just get up off the floor from laughing and peeing all over myself !!!!



Didn't think I could post it in the pf.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Didn't think I could post it in the pf.




Gobblin, I think that it should be "REQUIRED READING" and it SHOULD be posted in the Political Forum !!!!  


Heck, I think that I am going to vote for Gobblin to be the next President !!!!!  I like the way that he tells it like it really is !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

Alright boyz let's head to the house !!



Happy Friday and great weekend to all the day walkers !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I think that it should be "REQUIRED READING" and it SHOULD be posted in the Political Forum !!!!
> 
> 
> Heck, I think that I am going to vote for Gobblin to be the next President !!!!!  I like the way that he tells it like it really is !!!



Go ahead,  right click and do it.  

What will be your new screen name?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2015)

Thurdy mo minutes


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Thurdy mo minutes



Got this one handled.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Mornin night shifters and early birds!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

morning Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief



mornin gobblein.....lots of lol'n over night and into the wee hrs.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 10, 2015)

Mornin' my Woodys Brothers .....day 1/2 done fer me already ........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2015)

Morning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

Morning y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all



Mudro!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2015)

From BOG to Homerbro all in one post.... LOL!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> From BOG to Homerbro all in one post.... LOL!!!!



Whut up Homerbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Homerbro = Hungrybro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry bro, BUT,
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly some payback fo bustin heads with water balloons.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Bloodbro b eatin outta the cracker machine tonight.





Jeff C. said:


> Whut up Homerbro!





Jeff C. said:


> Homerbro = Hungrybro



What up Jiff!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2015)

merning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What up Jiff!



Not much HomerBro, got some errands to run, grass cuttin, weed sprayin, you know!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> merning



hdm?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Not much HomerBro, got some errands to run, grass cuttin, weed smoking to do,  you know!


Dang Chief... Just announce it next time!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2015)

Happy Friday Morning!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2015)

Mornin`. Gonna leave the flyrods and spinning reels at the house and get my cricket box and an old handpole and go down to the creek and see can I maybe catch a mess of fish for supper. Just for old times sake.

Regards...


----------



## cramer (Jul 10, 2015)

Chief's passing the peace pipe again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang Chief... Just announce it next time!!!!



I ain't the one with both arms stuck in the munchie machines!  



Keebs said:


> Happy Friday Morning!



  



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Gonna leave the flyrods and spinning reels at the house and get my cricket box and an old handpole and go down to the creek and see can I maybe catch a mess of fish for supper. Just for old times sake.
> 
> Regards...



Don't tempt me....I can procrastinate with the best of them! 



cramer said:


> Chief's passing the peace pipe again



More like WAR pipe with all that's going on within this country nowadays, cramer!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

Chief might ought to have gotten my early morning pm that the night shift received.   

Back from the garden of plenty.   no see'ums and mosquitoes that is.   

zippers, some bell peppers, cukes, and a couple of maters this AM


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief might ought to have gotten my early morning pm that the night shift received.
> 
> Back from the garden of plenty.   no see'ums and mosquitoes that is.
> 
> zippers, some bell peppers, cukes, and a couple of maters this AM



Ship it!

Them no see'ums tear me up right before dark usually.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all


Why did i quote myself


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Gonna leave the flyrods and spinning reels at the house and get my cricket box and an old handpole and go down to the creek and see can I maybe catch a mess of fish for supper. Just for old times sake.
> 
> Regards...


Now that sounds like a plan, post pics of the fish



Jeff C. said:


> Ship it!
> 
> Them no see'ums tear me up right before dark usually.


Has anybody ever seen a no see'um?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Why did i quote myself
> Now that sounds like a plan, post pics of the fish
> 
> 
> Has anybody ever seen a no see'um?




Somebody has!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Gonna leave the flyrods and spinning reels at the house and get my cricket box and an old handpole and go down to the creek and see can I maybe catch a mess of fish for supper. Just for old times sake.
> 
> Regards...


Sure wish I could go with you!


cramer said:


> Chief's passing the peace pipe again


*Perk* pipe? where?


mudracing101 said:


> Why did i quote myself
> Now that sounds like a plan, post pics of the fish
> 
> 
> Has anybody ever seen a no see'um?


I have actually........... they are teeny tiny, just a speck of yellow that hurts like the dickens when they get you!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2015)

hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin  How you iz?



Keebs said:


> Sure wish I could go with you!
> 
> *Perk* pipe? where?
> 
> I have actually........... they are teeny tiny, just a speck of yellow that hurts like the dickens when they get you!



*Puff Puff* ---------> Pass 



hdm03 said:


> hey



Hey......^^^^^^ I don't know what I mean!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Somebody has!


Ah , i see


Keebs said:


> Sure wish I could go with you!
> 
> *Perk* pipe? where?
> 
> I have actually........... they are teeny tiny, just a speck of yellow that hurts like the dickens when they get you!


Good eyes for a ol... never mind. Morning


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief might ought to have gotten my early morning pm that the night shift received.
> 
> Back from the garden of plenty.   no see'ums and mosquitoes that is.
> 
> zippers, some bell peppers, cukes, and a couple of maters this AM



I didn't get no pm


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2015)

Morning day walkers


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Ah , i see
> 
> Good eyes for a ol... never mind. Morning



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceratopogonidae


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hey you!


hdm03 said:


> hey


yeh


Jeff C. said:


> *Puff Puff* ---------> Pass


You good folk, Chief!


mudracing101 said:


> Ah , i see
> 
> Good eyes for a ol... never mind. Morning




 mornin!


Wycliff said:


> I didn't get no pm


I dinnit either...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Morning day walkers



Mornin Wy!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceratopogonidae


:no:no: that ain't the no-see-ums we have, lemme do some surfin........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I didn't get no pm



bam there it is.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> hey


I know what you mean.


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin  How you iz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm ready to git my dancin nanner back. pass it on.  


Keebs said:


> Hey you!
> 
> yeh
> 
> ...


Hey.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bam there it is.



Lol


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 10, 2015)

Had my Friday morning biscuit, getting my caffeine, and mail export is clicking along. Hope ya'lls day is going as well as mine so far.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2015)

Mornin y'all!




Jeff C. said:


> Saw where you had a lil excitement today Crickett.....glad it turned out ok!



Me too! He is a complete idiot!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OH LAWD, Hilliary is something else.  I knew that I had driven by her old House before !!!!  The name definitely fits her for sho!!!!
> 
> Gobblin, you are really GOOD, my friend.  Now if I can just get up off the floor from laughing and peeing all over myself !!!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Didn't think I could post it in the pf.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> I'm ready to git my dancin nanner back. pass it on.
> 
> Hey.



     



StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Had my Friday morning biscuit, getting my caffeine, and mail export is clicking along. Hope ya'lls day is going as well as mine so far.



Backatcha S RR H RR RRR RRRR RRR R!



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But an exciting idiot! 



Keebs said:


> :no:no: that ain't the no-see-ums we have, lemme do some surfin........



"There are over 4,000 species of biting midges in the Ceratopogonidae family, and over 1,000 in just one genus, Culicoides. The distribution of midges in the genus Culicoides is world-wide; 47 species are known to occur in Florida."


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

Y'all are very helpful.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

Leroy?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Backatcha S RR H RR RRR RRRR RRR R!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He scared my son pretty bad. When we 1st got word of what was going on we were also under the impression that they hadn't caught him yet & we had to hide. We thought it was somebody going from house to house just randomly shooting. That was scary.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> "There are over 4,000 species of biting midges in the Ceratopogonidae family, and over 1,000 in just one genus, Culicoides. The distribution of midges in the genus Culicoides is world-wide; 47 species are known to occur in Florida."




Man, Professor Jeffro is educating us this morning for sure.  Now I am afraid to go out into the world for fear of getting 800 of these little critters on me !!!  

Jeffro, you have been holding out on us in regards to your wealth of knowledge.  All this time, I thought that it was 12 year old whiskey that made you so much smarter from time to time.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> "There are over 4,000 species of biting midges in the Ceratopogonidae family, and over 1,000 in just one genus, Culicoides. The distribution of midges in the genus Culicoides is world-wide; 47 species are known to occur in Florida."


 ok, I was going by the picture......... we have biting flies too, but the no-see-ums were pointed out to me by the wife of a county extension agent...... they are more attracted to you if you wear white/bright clothing........ I hate them thangs!


Crickett said:


> He scared my son pretty bad. When we 1st got word of what was going on we were also under the impression that they hadn't caught him yet & we had to hide. We thought it was somebody going from house to house just randomly shooting. That was scary.


 I woulda barricaded all but one door & set there with my shotgun waiting on them to try & come in!


mudracing101 said:


> Homo3?


too late.........


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ok, I was going by the picture......... we have biting flies too, but the no-see-ums were pointed out to me by the wife of a county extension agent...... they are more attracted to you if you wear white/bright clothing........ I hate them thangs!
> 
> I woulda barricaded all but one door & set there with my shotgun waiting on them to try & come in!
> 
> too late.........



I had my pistol with me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Man, Professor Jeffro is educating us this morning for sure.  Now I am afraid to go out into the world for fear of getting 800 of these little critters on me !!!
> 
> Jeffro, you have been holding out on us in regards to your wealth of knowledge.  All this time, I thought that it was 12 year old whiskey that made you so much smarter from time to time.



You just mistook the sound of Google for the sound of Gurgle! 



Keebs said:


> ok, I was going by the picture......... we have biting flies too, but the no-see-ums were pointed out to me by the wife of a county extension agent...... they are more attracted to you if you wear white/bright clothing........ I hate them thangs!
> 
> I woulda barricaded all but one door & set there with my shotgun waiting on them to try & come in!
> 
> too late.........



I hate I can't see'um!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I had my pistol with me.


good girl, I figured you did though!


Jeff C. said:


> You just mistook the sound of Google for the sound of Gurgle!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate I can't see'um!


Oh you can see'um, just get you a magnifying glass & keep with you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> good girl, I figured you did though!
> 
> Oh you can see'um, just get you a magnifying glass & keep with you!



Oh! Don't worry, I keep one in my pocket organizer at all times!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Time to run some errands and get bizzy......Yall have a good day!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2015)

About time for Mud to start his GC exercises


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You just mistook the sound of Google for the sound of Gurgle!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate I can't see'um!



gurgle or guzzle?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

One two three.. one
one two three .. two


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2015)

hello friends.........I'm back..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

Getting hungry


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey Dirt


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

one two three.. three


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2015)

hey dirt; how's the goat?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2015)

about time to ate


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2015)

go git my truck washed too'd


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

Homo=rich
Homo=pays someone to wash his truck


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

Instead of  a free carwash when you fill up your tank they should give you a free 12 pack. That would be the busiest store in town.


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2015)

homo=loaded


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2015)

that didn't sound right..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

Sounded right to me Dirt


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

It is about dinner time but I didn't eat brunch until 10  so I am going to restrain for now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

dirt


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

couldn't let you have two in a row mud.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2015)

Board Lunch......... KFC..... cheekun, smashed taters & gravey & cole slaw.


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> dirt



hey......


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2015)

rydert said:


> homo=loaded



thanks for noticing; buddy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> gurgle or guzzle?



Gurgle is the end result of prior guzzle ing.



rydert said:


> hello friends.........I'm back..



Howdy dertO!!!



Keebs said:


> Board Lunch......... KFC..... cheekun, smashed taters & gravey & cole slaw.



Looks like bacon wrapped deer tenderloin sammiches again for Jag and me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Just got back from taking a ride to look at a NEW lake about 25 mins from here.....about 17 miles of back roads. Approx. 650 acres, electric only and only cost me $5.00 to park.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2015)

Y'all tighten up every chance you get...  Buncha slackers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2015)

BTW.  Ita my frydey


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2015)

hey nancy; how's the park?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Y'all tighten up every chance you get...  Buncha slackers


you one to talk!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2015)

Busy.  Everyone has been asking when your gonna return.  Sorry to hear about your accident.  Hope you get well soon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jul 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you one to talk!



True dat


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Busy.  Everyone has been asking when your gonna return.  Sorry to hear about your accident.  Hope you get well soon.



homo3 had an accident?.....what happened?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2015)

Like pickin` squash out of the garden. Tonight`s supper. The Kinchafoonee gives up another mess of fish.


----------



## rydert (Jul 10, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Like pickin` squash out of the garden. Tonight`s supper. The Kinchafoonee gives up another mess of fish.



 heck yeah brother


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2015)

Fish fry at Nic's place!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Busy.  Everyone has been asking when your gonna return.  Sorry to hear about your accident.  Hope you get well soon.



 



Nicodemus said:


> Like pickin` squash out of the garden. Tonight`s supper. The Kinchafoonee gives up another mess of fish.




You cain't beat that with a stick!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You cain't beat that with a cane pole!!



fixed it fur ya.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 10, 2015)

i don't get it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> fixed it fur ya.



He caught'em with a stik!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Like pickin` squash out of the garden. Tonight`s supper. The Kinchafoonee gives up another mess of fish.


 ain't nuttin like it!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 10, 2015)

Wishin' I was fishin'. Good haul, Nic.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Like pickin` squash out of the garden. Tonight`s supper. The Kinchafoonee gives up another mess of fish.




Folks, I think that our friend NIC just walks down to the water and tells the fish to just come on out of the water  and hook themselves on his stringer.  

Dang, he has more talent than 10 years of reruns of "America Has Talent" even thinks about having !!!!!  


I forgot to tell ya'll that Nic is the only guy that I know that reaches out and hand picks lightning bolts as they come down from the sky too !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice haul Nic


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

mud?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Like pickin` squash out of the garden. Tonight`s supper. The Kinchafoonee gives up another mess of fish.



Nice, Nic!
I have all sorts of things i NEED to do this weekend, but sitting under an oak tree on the side of a friends pond with 100 crickets in a tube may take priority tomorrow.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice catch Nic


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mud?



 I was taking my nap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I was taking my nap



you snooze you lose


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

Thats what they say


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Folks, I think that our friend NIC just walks down to the water and tells the fish to just come on out of the water  and hook themselves on his stringer.
> 
> Dang, he has more talent than 10 years of reruns of "America Has Talent" even thinks about having !!!!!
> 
> ...





I did, but I retired from that a few years ago.   


Robert, I carried 50 crickets and used ever one of em. I probably caught 40 fish, but just kept enough for supper. Ironically, I did this same thing a year ago today with my 3wt flyrod. same stretch of creek, and caught a nice mess of fish.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

Trying hard to find a reason to mow the grass but the a.c. sure feels good this afternoon.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2015)

...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

mud ate at GC

KyBoss is watching Lawrence welk

yep the #billiethread is booming with knowledge.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

oh and dirt's goat is answering questions.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2015)

Crickett said:


> ...


glad they got him before he killed/hurt someone!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

Its hot


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

keebs you sure must have been busy today as you have been awol


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

hows the peg Crickett?  staying off of it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Its hot



and still.  absolutely NO breeze


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

Keebs? You ready, i'm locking up now. Lets get this weekend started. Later y'all


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2015)

Mud bringing beer Keebs.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2015)

Yall got any Black Strap Molasses down there? Wife said it would be good for me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yall got any Black Strap Molasses down there? Wife said it would be good for me.



Been a while since I looked for any but FIL used to always have some in SGA


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yall got any Black Strap Molasses down there? Wife said it would be good for me.



I dont, i can ask around. I have never heard of it come to think of it, i dont guess.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2015)

Keebs said:


> glad they got him before he killed/hurt someone!



I'm glad they got him too! Investigators were searching my neighbors backyard for any damage. Luckily hers was not hit. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> hows the peg Crickett?  staying off of it?



Still hurts & still swollen. I go back Monday b/c something is popping when I move my foot.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Been a while since I looked for any but FIL used to always have some in SGA



I can find it on line, but they don't say where it comes from. I just soon not have some from China.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I can find it on line, but they don't say where it comes from. I just soon not have some from China.





I`ve never seen any down here nor heard of anybody that makes it, Charlie. Good homemade syrup though, made from red ribbon cane.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I can find it on line, but they don't say where it comes from. I just soon not have some from China.



Best I can tell Charlie it looks like most of it comes from New Jersey as far as it's distribution goes.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2015)

Afternoon, ready for 12 mo


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2015)

Quackbro?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2015)

Homerbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Quackbro?





Yo !!!  Radar's looking rough 'round here !!  Mebbe it'll go around me.


Last one til Monday !!  It'll sure feel good at 7am to get this 84hr week behind me !!



Bet Homerbro gotz a padlock on the work fridge...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 841898



too soon








naw funny as ___ you know: all get out


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2015)

Them fish I caught this morning...

Just for you, Quack.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2015)

That looks sho nuff good, that's about as fresh as you can get


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yo !!!  Radar's looking rough 'round here !!  Mebbe it'll go around me.
> 
> 
> Last one til Monday !!  It'll sure feel good at 7am to get this 84hr week behind me !!
> ...






Be here till Sunday night, then back on nights Tuesday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2015)

I baked dessert Nic

sourdough banana bread


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Them fish I caught this morning...
> 
> Just for you, Quack.






Aw maaaaaan, that looks awesome !!!   I bet you eat the tails first !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

Wait a minute, I don't see any rat cheeze on those grits??  Bet Nic done et it all and the Redhead hadn't had time to get any . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

Just for Homerbro, fried poke chops, fresh peas and squash . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That looks sho nuff good, that's about as fresh as you can get



They was good, Wy.



gobbleinwoods said:


> I baked dessert Nic
> 
> sourdough banana bread



Dang! Give you two messes of fish for half a loaf of that!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Aw maaaaaan, that looks awesome !!!   I bet you eat the tails first !!




That would be correct!




Hooked On Quack said:


> Wait a minute, I don't see any rat cheeze on those grits??  Bet Nic done et it all and the Redhead hadn't had time to get any . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

Never run out of rat cheeze, or peanut butter. 

This is just for work snackin . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Just wanted to yall to meet my mama. She would have love yall. She bakeda loaf of bread the day before she went to heaven. Great southern lady. She tought me good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just wanted to yall to meet my mama. She would have love yall. She bakeda loaf of bread the day before she went to heaven. Great southern lady. She tought me good.



God bless.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Dang pic is sideways and tje flash is on her head.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just wanted to yall to meet my mama. She would have love yall. She bakeda loaf of bread the day before she went to heaven. Great southern lady. She tought me good.





She'll be forever with you in your heart and mind Mandy.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just wanted to yall to meet my mama. She would have love yall. She bakeda loaf of bread the day before she went to heaven. Great southern lady. She tought me good.



What Nic said....God Bless her!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang pic is sideways and tje flash is on her head.





I know, I hurt my neck looking.  Did you happen to attend Quack's school of photography ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang pic is sideways and tje flash is on her head.



Not anymore!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Quack done rubbed off on my pitcher taken. Id slap him in the face if he was near. No kiddin. Lol


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never run out of rat cheeze, or peanut butter.
> 
> This is just for work snackin . .
> 
> View attachment 841903






I could steal that with a clear conscience.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2015)

I really wouldn't slap you Quack, but I do love arguing with you Bro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know, I hurt my neck looking.  Did you happen to attend Quack's school of photography ??





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack done rubbed off on my pitcher taken. Id slap him in the face if he was near. No kiddin. Lol











Nicodemus said:


> I could steal that with a clear conscience.....





I believe you too !!! 


You must of not seen my comment in the "true outdoorsman" thread 'bout digging up your grave and stealing your rifle and knives . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Them fish I caught this morning...
> 
> Just for you, Quack.



Your turn!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I baked dessert Nic
> 
> sourdough banana bread




Yours too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really wouldn't slap you Quack, but I do love arguing with you Bro.





Backatcha Mandy !!! 


I'll git likkered up tomorrow evening and call ya so you can pick on me, will that make ya feel mo betta ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey Chiefbro, wouldn't ya just love to sneak in Nic's kitchen and eat all the tails and fins off those brim and catfish before he could ???  


I bet there'd be a killin . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

I can't see GW's pic at werk..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I believe you too !!!
> 
> 
> You must of not seen my comment in the "true outdoorsman" thread 'bout digging up your grave and stealing your rifle and knives . .



Everbody wants that rifle.  



Jeff C. said:


> Your turn!!!




I done eat so many bream I`m about to founder.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Not anymore!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm bout ready fo some Mandy cannonballs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Backatcha Mandy !!!
> 
> 
> I'll git likkered up tomorrow evening and call ya so you can pick on me, will that make ya feel mo betta ??



Nuss don't let yo wife answer. She calms me down. Aint no fun when wanna fight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chiefbro, wouldn't ya just love to sneak in Nic's kitchen and eat all the tails and fins off those brim and catfish before he could ???
> 
> 
> I bet there'd be a killin . .



While you was pickin fins and tails, I'd seriously consider grabbin that gun! 



Nicodemus said:


> Everbody wants that rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You probly bout useless, go holler at them Billy boyz! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I tried to fix the flash in her hair, but I just don't have a good enough program for that, sorry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm bout ready fo some Mandy cannonballs!



I gotta get my dancin nanner first. Gitten there. My phone aint rang in a long time. We talked eryday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey Crickett, didn realize how serious a situtation that was in your neighborhood. Was that idiot holdin family hostage or somethin?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just wanted to yall to meet my mama. She would have love yall. She bakeda loaf of bread the day before she went to heaven. Great southern lady. She tought me good.



Thank you for sharing that Mandy. It's a great picture of yall!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gotta get my dancin nanner first. Gitten there. My phone aint rang in a long time. We talked eryday.



Yes Ma'am......give it the necessary time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Been on the mower, haven't even et supper!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Crickett, didn realize how serious a situtation that was in your neighborhood. Was that idiot holdin family hostage or somethin?



I don't think he was holding them hostage but I'm not 100% sure of that. He won't be getting out on bond for a while though or ever. His bond is 220k. It was crazy. My neighbors house was investigated earlier today for bullet holes b/c the house right next to hers was hit. Luckily hers was not hit & the ones that were hit no one was injured.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Quack can I slap ya


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> While you was pickin fins and tails, I'd seriously consider grabbin that gun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nah, I`m particular about the company I keep.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack can I slap ya



pictures ifn you do


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, I`m particular about the company I keep.



I'm not as useless when I drivel!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I don't think he was holding them hostage but I'm not 100% sure of that. He won't be getting out on bond for a while though or ever. His bond is 220k. It was crazy. My neighbors house was investigated earlier today for bullet holes b/c the house right next to hers was hit. Luckily hers was not hit & the ones that were hit no one was injured.



10-4, sorry I just sort of brushed it off as some fool shootin a gun in the neighborhood, didn't know all of that was goin on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nuss don't let yo wife answer. She calms me down. Aint no fun when wanna fight.




Well, she riles me up !! 




Jeff C. said:


> Been on the mower, haven't even et supper!




Might as well drank it . .




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack can I slap ya





If it'll make ya feel betta, you can slap me hiney ..


----------



## Crickett (Jul 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, sorry I just sort of brushed it off as some fool shootin a gun in the neighborhood, didn't know all of that was goin on.



No worries!  I brushed it off as fire crackers at 1st.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, she riles me up !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hold da pitchers, Mandy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

msHtutu?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

What's up, Wybro?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, she riles me up !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Who in the whole wide world would want to kiss Quacks hiney. See why I wanna slap him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who in the whole wide world would want to kiss Quacks hiney. See why I wanna slap him.



Send him out in the yard to go cut a switch, Mandy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Then make him sleep with CMC.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Mandy scared quack off!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Everybody done left......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Everybody done left......





Erybody wanna slap da Quack . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

Homerbro's either off, or still gotz his hands stuck in the vending machines . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Homerbro's either off, or still gotz his hands stuck in the vending machines . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Homerbro's either off, or still gotz his hands stuck in the vending machines . .



 

Probly on frigerator security!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2015)

Might as well call it a night, yall finish this one and start a new one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

You up mighty late Chief ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

Reading a old Lee Child novel, love the Jack Reacher series, that dood is one BAAAAAAD man, can't hardly put it down !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey Quack I tried them meat skins and peanut butter tonight. Man I enjoyed them, they wuz goot.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reading a old Lee Child novel, love the Jack Reacher series, that dood is one BAAAAAAD man, can't hardly put it down !!!



He don't miss much.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 10, 2015)

Gonna try some with pimento cheese tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Quack I tried them meat skins and peanut butter tonight. Man I enjoyed them, they wuz goot.




Never tried it with peanut butta??  We always buy the hottest ones you can buy !! 





KyDawg said:


> Gonna try some with pimento cheese tomorrow.





That sounds GOOOD !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

Movie night


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

it's


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

time


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

to . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

Turn


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

the page


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

Kang !!^^^^^^^^


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

yep page Kang


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

The movie Focus is pretty good


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

Come up with the next one Quack


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

Lock-r-down


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

This one is done


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

you can post 2 two too. . . . . . .also Quack


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

hard work pushin a rope


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm tired of seeing the 4th of july, its the 11th


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (Jul 11, 2015)

Crickett's neighbors


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

Wybro be on a roll !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

Didja know a Colt revolver and a Smith revolver's cylinder turn in opposite directions, Smith is counter clockwise and a Colt is clockwise.. things that make ya go hmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

Never owned a Colt..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

but I would like too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

gotta bunch of Smiths, and Glocks, no Colts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

Sold Hankus a beautiful and fairly rare Smith


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

Friend of mine and me bought out a widower's gun safe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

Drankus got a dang good deal !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

It's gonna be bumping triple digits this weekend


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

I might have one of those dranks with the umbrella in it and float around the concrete pond.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

Bout got this un whuuuuped


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

Last one then I'm gonna lock 'er down and start anudder one.


K ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2015)

New one's up, hope ya like it !!


----------

